# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco productores de camote de piel morada para un cliente extranjero

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Tengo un cliente extranjero muy interesado en adquirir camote de piel morada aquí en el Perú. Se trata de un cliente que viene importando papas desde aquí para la realización de chips, y ahora está en la búsqueda de esta variedad de camote. 
De no haber productores de camote de piel morada en este momento, el cliente estaría dispuesto a firmar un contrato con los productores interesados para que le cultiven esta veriedad de camote "a pedido", si es que no hubiera ya alguien produciéndolo para ofrecerle. 
Además, si alguien sabe más sobre esta veridad de camote, aparte de que tiene la piel morada, sería de mucha utilidad para mí. 
Saludos 
PD: Mil disculpas a los usuarios que respondieron a este tema anteriormente, porque se borró durante el preceso de migración de servidor.Temas similares: Busco productores para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus Busco productores/exportadores de granada para exportar a Rusia Busco productores de papas nativas para atender pedido de cliente extranjero Busco productores de papa Capiro para industria de chips Busco productores de manzana para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para los posibles interesados, el requerimiento del cliente por el camote de piel morada es de 10 TN por semana, durante todo el año. No tiene que ser orgánico, y se firmaría un contrato con quien esté en capacidad de proveer este volumen del producto, y según la especificaciones técnicas del cliente. Ellos están buscando a alguien comprometido, porque están realmente interesados en este cultivo. 
Los requerimientos son principalmente de tamaño (de 6cm a 8cm) y de pesticidas permitidos (DIGESA). Al respecto, me dicen que entienden que el camote es una planta naturalmente resistente, por lo que no se necesitaría utilizar mucho pesticida.  
Yo le he dicho al cliente -segñun lo que me pude informar- que el cultivo toma sólo 3 meses para cosecharse. De ser así -repito- ellos estarían muy interesados en firmar un contrato de exclusividad con el/los productores que participen en él. 
Obviamente, faltaría negociar todo el tema del precio y las formas de pago, pero en este momento estoy buscando productores que estén en capacidad de proveer esta importante cantidad de camote de piel morada. Los interesados, por favor respondan a la brevedad y planteen sus dudas para no dejar que el tema se enfríe.  
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Cuanto estan pagando x tonelada puesto en chacra.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Cuanto estan pagando x tonelada puesto en chacra.

 Hola Carlos: 
Eso es precisamente lo que faltaría negociar, si es que estuvieras en capacidad de proveer la cantidad que están solicitando. Si quieres, me puedes dar el precio tú, y a partir de allí, empezamos a negociar con el cliente este tema y el de las formas de pago; pero la idea es negociar con los que estén en capacidad de proveer esa cantidad de camote. 
La otra manera es esperar a que ellos me den su oferta de precio, para que a partir de allí, empecemos a negociar contigo o con los demás productores interesados. 
Personalmente, sería muy bueno para mí que tú tomes esta oportunidad de negocio, ya que nos conocemos -aunque sea virtualmente- y mi intención es conseguir a alguien que cumpla con lo que el cliente exige. De la misma manera, mis esfuerzos se dirigen a garantizar seriedad en el trato entre ambas partes, por lo que también exigiría al cliente cumplir su parte del trato. 
Como les digo, el pedido está y la demanda existe; ahora sólo falta ver si alguien se anima a firmar un contrato con este cliente y a cumplir con los requerimientos de volumen, tamaño y residuos de pesticidas. 
Por último, te quería preguntar si sabes ¿cuánto tiempo toma para cosechar este tipo de camote y si existen semillas de calidad como para atender este pedido de camote de piel morada aquí en el Perú? 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Ing. Carlos Castañeda:
Nos interesaria participar en este proyecto de camote, disponemos de los terrenos con riego tecnificado.
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ing. Carlos Castañeda:
> Nos interesaria participar en este proyecto de camote, disponemos de los terrenos con riego tecnificado.
> Saludos.

 Hola Alper: 
Con respecto a tu mensaje, te comento que sería algo muy positivo que se formara un equipo de trabajo entre los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, para atender este pedido de camote de piel morada. Como les menciono, aún falta negociar precios y formas de pago, pero como te digo, creo que sería algo muy positivo para el foro y sus usuarios, que se puedan formar equipos de trabajo a partir de este portal, para atender pedidos específicos. 
Lamentablemente yo no tengo idea sobre el cultivo del camote, y por eso acudo a ustedes, porque el cliente está bastante interesado en conseguir este producto. 
En otras palabras, sería muy bueno que se junten algunos productores de este foro, para que bajo la supervisión de alguien capacitado -que podría ser el Ing. Castañeda u otra persona- podamos asegurar el éxito en los campos de cultivo y así podamos atender la demanda que existe hoy en día por este producto. En ese sentido, nuestra meta sería cumplir con los requerimientos del pedido y obtener un precio que nos beneficie a todos. 
Cualquier información que tengan acerca del camote de piel morada, por favor háganmela llegar para poder transmitir esa información al cliente y así poder negociar de mejor manera las condiciones del trato -si es que llegaramos a cerrarlo-. 
Saludos y gracias por tu interés. ¡Esperemos que salga adelante! 
Bruno

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Buenas tardes , la zona de Santa en chimbote actualmente hay areas de camote morado , la variedad le denominan milagroso , pero creo ques un clon mejorado por el INIA denominado INIA 306 huambachero, bueno el costo de producción es de 4000 soles campaña sin considerar la cosecha con terreno en arriendo, los rendimeintos han oscilado entre los 30,000 - 40,000 kilos / ha , los precios promedios de venta oscilan entre 0.50 - 0.80 centavos de sol , puesto en chara a esto se le resta un punto por la  cosecha , esto es bueno para considerar un precio promedio , ahora habria que hacer un muestreo de la materia prima para determinar los pocentajes de enteros exportables y los descartes para poder determinar un precio a pagar segun información de cmaote amarillo de la empresa AYB QUE EXPORTA A INGLATERRA ellos descartan aprox el 30 % de la materia prima entonces eso afecta al precio final , obiamente mientras mas arcillosos sean los terrenos la deformación del mismo sera mas marcada y el descart se elevara , bueno en terrenos francos a afranco arenoso habra menos problemas, bueno me encantaria proveer camote pero no tengo el capital suficiente solo contactos y el conocimiento ya que sembre camote durant los años 2005 y 2006 en Virú pero el amarillo , bueno tengo contactos en santa se que hay areas libres solo falta que alguein se interesa a invertir , les deseo lo mejor y cualquier duda me llaman a mi cel o me escriben que dios los bendiga.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, DANIEL ANGEL

----------


## kscastaneda

Me reuní con Alfredo (Alper) el martes 1ro en Guadalupe, esta dispuesto a apoyar para armar la cadena, Alfonso en alguna oportunidad dialogamos en Virú, dame una llamada para ir madurando cuanto antes este proyecto que el tiempo pasa y muy rápido.
El financiamiento es fácil de conseguir, tengo inversionistas claves y ONG´s dispuestas a difundir el cultivo.
Bruno, a estas alturas tu contacto ya debe tener un precio de compra definido, enviame al email el precio para armar la estructura de costos y analisis de rentabilidad; puesto que el equipo de trabajo va necesitar desplazamiento, gastos administrativos entre otros no lo vamos a vender a S/. 0.80 con el dato de compra x kg que me des puedo analizar la viabilidad o no del proyecto. Además el precio que se le debe pagar al productor y por el nivel tecnologico que se tiene que manejar no va ser de S/. 0.80 y TIENE QUE SER UN PRECIO JUSTO. 
Tenemos que poner un centro de acopio en Guadalupe, Trujillo y Chimbote, según programación de siembras para llegar a las 10ton/semana; indicame si quieren el producto puesto en Lima (que podría ser en tu centro de acopio) para el calculo de fletes. Otro tema es este, puesto que los transportistas mayormente tienen camiones de 30 ton, hay que buscar transporte de 10 ton. Dialoga con tu contacto si pueden ser 30 ton/semana estaría genial. 
Considero esta oportunidad muy grande para nuestros productores. 
A la espera de sus respuestas, 
NOTA : El Viernes 11 y Sabado 12 estaré en Lima me gustaría reunirme contigo Bruno, estamos en contacto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Les comento lo que tengo hasta el momento... 
Por lo visto, no existe en la actualidad capacidad para atender este pedido de "camote de piel morada", por lo que la otra opción es la que estaríamos manejando en este momento. 
La verdad es que el cliente no me ha dado un precio de compra, pero puedo hablar por él: "el precio más cómodo posible"; me explico. El tema de la negociación del precio empieza de uno u otro lado, y se sigue negociando hasta que las dos partes estén de acuerdo, y como comprenderán, ese es el aspecto más difícil de toda negociación. 
Por eso, yo le voy a pedir un precio referencial al cliente para ustedes; pero me gustaría que también ustedes me den un precio que les sea rentable, según la informaicón que ha comentado el Ing. Carlos en su última respuesta. 
Sobre lo de las 30 TN se lo voy a plantear, pero creo que mejor sería plantearle envíos de 30 TN cada 2 semanas... porque si no va a ser mucho. Por otra parte, si hay que buscar transporte de 10 TN, yo me encargo de hacerlo pues tengo contactos para que me ayuden a conseguirlo. 
En este punto también tienen que considerar que yo le agregaría una comisión -entre el 1% y 3%- por mi trabajo como intermediario. No he manejado las cifras en este caso, pero de todas formas me pueden plantear alternativas sobre este tema para que todos -ustedes, cliente y yo- ganemos lo que nos corresponda por nuestro trabajo. 
Yo también creo que es una excelente oportunidad para este cultivo (que se desarrolla bien en el Perú), y estoy seguro que el hecho de poder documentar y trasmitir informes al cliente sobre el proceso de desarrollo del camote -mediante el foro-, va a ser de gran ayuda para poder concretar este negocio con ellos. 
Les comento también que por correo me contactó otro usuario de AgroFórum.pe que está interesado también, y ha decidio sembrar una parte de camote de piel morado; pero la mayor parte la va a dedicar al camote Jonathan, pues tiene una cliente que lo exporta como harina de camote a Inglaterra. Le voy a pasar el enlace de este tema para ver qué me dice al respecto y si le interesaría trabajar en equipo, o en todo caso, en coordinación unos con otros para garantizar uniformidad en el pedido. 
Como les decía, en este momento le voy a pasar toda la información al cliente -con copia a su socio- para que vayan considerando lo que aquí estamos conversando. En un principio, ya le comenté este tema y me respondió que sí le interesa. Al respecto, necesito que me digan con exactituad cuando tiempo demora este cultivo en desarrollarse, pues es información que no manejo y es importante para el cliente. Yo le dije en un momento que podía durar 3 meses, pero la otra persona con la que estoy viendo este tema, me mencionó que en su zona demoraría aproximadamente 6 meses. 
Lo útimo que les puedo decir es que ellos tienen una empresa acá en Lima, que se encarga de hacer los propios envíos al mercado de destino, por lo que es aún más sencillo el proceso. Si nosotros entregamos los que nos piden, no tendría por qué haber problemas con el cliente. Además, creo que va ser importante para poder reunirnos con ellos también para coordinar algunos temas, que no se pueden manejar a la distancia. De concretarse el negocio, lo más probable es que el cliente mismo venga a firmar el contrato o a supervisar algunos detalles. 
Por favor, si alguno de ustedes puede publicar una foto de esta variedad de camote para pasársela al cliente. Y no se olviden de confirmarme cuánto tiempo de demora este cultivo en desarrollar. 
Saludos y gracias a todo por el interés... ¡Esperemos que esto se concrete!  :Wink:  
PD: También les pido tomen el tema con serenidad, pues hay gente que de un día para otro cambia de parecer; pero este no creo que sea el caso, pues en las conversaciones que tuvimos, me mencionó que el camote es algo "grande" en este momento.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados:  
El cliente me respondió y está muy agradecido con la información que le hemos pasado. Lamentablemente aún no me ha dado el precio referencial que le pedí para que ustedes puedan hacer los cálculos respectivos para ver si les conviene o no este negocio, pero lo bueno es que ya me pasó la variedad de camote que están buscando. 
Él me puso *"Hambuchero"* , pero al buscar en google me di cuenta que la variedad se llama realmente *"Huambachero".* Les dejo algo que encontré sobre este camote: 
"*HUAMBACHERO:* Variedad de camote tipo morado, procedente de una colección de genotipos nativos, colectados en 1995, en la irrigación Paraíso (Huacho) de color de piel morado oscuro y color de pulpa naranja clara, resistente al ataque de nematodos y alto potencial de rendimiento llega a rendir hasta 35 t/ha, de alta calidad comercial y culinaria, por estas características desplazo a todas las variedades moradas tradicionales. Actualmente la superficie cultivada es de 3,500 en la costa central; el alto contenido de materia seca (30 y 32%), le otorgan ventajas para su comercialización en la región, comercializado en la mayoría de los departamentos de la costa y la sierra, además es exportado en pequeños volúmenes en los países vecinos."  
Lo que me pregunta al respecto es si ustedes están en capacidad de sembrar y proveer esta variedad de camote. 
El cliente me ha pedido que me vuleva a comunicar con él lo más pronto posible, así que espero su confirmación sobre este tema y si me pueden decir cuánto demora en desarrollarse este variedad de camote, para poner las cosas claras sobre la mesa. 
Como les decía, sería bueno que ustedes me den su precio referencial, pero si prefieren que el cliente lanze la primera oferta, debo antes confirmarle que estaríamos en capacidad de cultivar esta variedad de camote para ellos; y no veo por qué no podrían. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> NOTA : El Viernes 11 y Sabado 12 estaré en Lima me gustaría reunirme contigo Bruno, estamos en contacto.

 Hola Carlos:  
Me olvidé de esto. El viernes 11 nos podríamos reunir a la hora que gustes. Me confirmas por favor.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

BUeno si el camote se va ha llevar a Lima lo Mas recomendable es sembrarlo lo mas cerca a Lima por el flete , ademas nesecitamos gente que ya halla manejado este cultivo con experiencia , bueno el sabado estare en Santa y tomare las fotos del camote y las enviare a su correo , lo del inversionista creo que seria lo mas prudente ya que hablar de ONGS ES UNA HISTORIA MUY LARGA Y LO QUE SE QUIERES ES Cubrir una demanda de manera inmediata , ya creo que con mas celeridad que se actue no se podra obtener cosechas antes de 6 ameses por lo menos , bueno si el comprador puede esperar ese tiempo podemos comenzar ubicando campos de esta variedad y comprandolo y enviandolo a Lim hasta tener campos sembrados , lo de la vairedad com explique arriba es el INIA 306 Huambachero.

----------


## Jose I.G.

Estimados todos, buenas noches, es una satisfacciòn empezar a conocer y usar este foro tan interesante y de mucha ayuda, es la primera vez que me pongo en contacto con alguien a pesar de haber creado mi usuario con anterioridad, pero que por factor de tiempo no le he podido dar uso.
Es bastante interesante encontrar la propuesta del negocio de siembra de camote morado, en realidad no soy un conocedor completo de lo que es la agricultura, pero vengo siendo asesorado por mi padre, quien si es ducho en esta rama. 
Para no aburrirlos, me interesa tambien la proyecciòn de este negocio, que se torna interesante tratarlo de manera bastante profesional, con la finalidad de que se pueda obtener el bienestar de los participantes; poseo tierras en el norte especìficamente en Tumbes, realizè el año pasado un plan Piloto con lo que es la cebolla y el camote amarillo, obteniendo muy buenos resultados. les hago la consulta para saber si cabe la posibilidad de poder iniciar alguna conversaciòn con ustedes al respecto, y si por la zona, estarìan dispuestos a comtemplar mi propuesta de participaciòn luego de evaluarla conjuntamente. Yo resido en Lima, y estarìa dispuesto a reunirme con ustedes en el momento que indiquen. 
Espero su amable respuesta. 
Saludos. 
Josè

----------


## Jose I.G.

Estimado Bruno, agradecerè una respuesta. 
Saludos. 
Josè

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
El  tema de la exportación de camote ha generado muchas espectativas entre los agricultores y empresarios del agro.
Una Ha. de camote produce de *25 a 50 Tm*., y con buén manejo se obtiene algo más, en un período de cultivo de cuatro meses.
Hagamos un ejercicio mental para saber cuantas Has. requerimos para cumplir con el pedido de *10 Tm*. semanales, de  camote seleccionado, de acuerdo a lo requerido por el comprador.Además no debemos olvidar que se deberá instalar una pequeña planta de selección y embalaje.
Para este ejercicio, consideramos una producción de *30 Tm/Ha*, supongamos que seleccionamos el *50%* para exportación, osea que contamos con *15 Tm*. por cada Ha. para exportación.
Es decir que debemos cosechar aproximadamente *UNA HECTAREA DE CAMOTE POR SEMANA*, los saldos de la selección se destinarán al mercado local.
Continuando con este orden de ideas, requerimos sembrar *52 HECTAREAS DE CAMOTE AL AÑO*, no repetimos la siembra de camote en el mismo terreno en el mismo año, por asuntos de sanidad.
Estas 52 Has. deberán estar ubicadas en las cercanias de la planta de selección.
Otro factor a tomar en cuenta, es el comportamiento de esta variedad de camote durante los meses de verano.
Dispuestas así las cosas solamente nos quedaria seguir con este ejercicio, en la parte económica, para ver su rentabilidad.
Considero que no necesariamente este proyecto deberia ubicarse cerca a Lima.
Continuemos aportando nuevas ideas para que este proyecto se haga realidad.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados todos, buenas noches, es una satisfacciòn empezar a conocer y usar este foro tan interesante y de mucha ayuda, es la primera vez que me pongo en contacto con alguien a pesar de haber creado mi usuario con anterioridad, pero que por factor de tiempo no le he podido dar uso.
> Es bastante interesante encontrar la propuesta del negocio de siembra de camote morado, en realidad no soy un conocedor completo de lo que es la agricultura, pero vengo siendo asesorado por mi padre, quien si es ducho en esta rama. 
> Para no aburrirlos, me interesa tambien la proyecciòn de este negocio, que se torna interesante tratarlo de manera bastante profesional, con la finalidad de que se pueda obtener el bienestar de los participantes; poseo tierras en el norte especìficamente en Tumbes, realizè el año pasado un plan Piloto con lo que es la cebolla y el camote amarillo, obteniendo muy buenos resultados. les hago la consulta para saber si cabe la posibilidad de poder iniciar alguna conversaciòn con ustedes al respecto, y si por la zona, estarìan dispuestos a comtemplar mi propuesta de participaciòn luego de evaluarla conjuntamente. Yo resido en Lima, y estarìa dispuesto a reunirme con ustedes en el momento que indiquen. 
> Espero su amable respuesta. 
> Saludos. 
> Josè

 Estimado José: 
Desde mi punto de vista, todos lo usuarios que estén interesados en este proyecto pueden participar con ideas y soluciones para ver si podemos atender este pedido de camote de piel morada que existe actualmente. 
Desde un punto de vista técnico, no tengo mucha autoridad para decirte si tu terreno sería óptimo para desarrollar este emprendimiento entre distintos agricultores -que serían ustedes-. En ese sentido, sería mejor que quienes saben más del tema, te digan si es factible que entres a trabajar conjuntamente con los demás usuarios que se incorporen a la cadena del negocio. Tal vez Alper o el Ing. Castañeda te puedan decir mejor que yo esas cosas, porque de mi parte, lo único que busco es productores serios que estén en capacidad de trabajar en equipo -bajo la dirección de algún Ingeniero Agrónomo- para producir la variedad de comete que les comento. 
Por eso, estás cordialmente invitado a participar en este proyecto; pero todo el tema técnico es mejor que lo conversemos con los que saben más yo sobre este tema. Sin embargo, espero poder contar con tu participación para ver los aspectos preliminares que estamos viendo en este momento, para definir un precio según los costos de producción que ustedes puedan definir juntos, intercambiando información al respecto. 
Saludos   

> Estimado Bruno:
> El tema de la exportación de camote ha generado muchas espectativas entre los agricultores y empresarios del agro.
> Una Ha. de camote produce de *25 a 50 Tm*., y con buén manejo se obtiene algo más, en un período de cultivo de cuatro meses.
> Hagamos un ejercicio mental para saber cuantas Has. requerimos para cumplir con el pedido de *10 Tm*. semanales, de camote seleccionado, de acuerdo a lo requerido por el comprador.Además no debemos olvidar que se deberá instalar una pequeña planta de selección y embalaje.
> Para este ejercicio, consideramos una producción de *30 Tm/Ha*, supongamos que seleccionamos el *50%* para exportación, osea que contamos con *15 Tm*. por cada Ha. para exportación.
> Es decir que debemos cosechar aproximadamente *UNA HECTAREA DE CAMOTE POR SEMANA*, los saldos de la selección se destinarán al mercado local.
> Continuando con este orden de ideas, requerimos sembrar *52 HECTAREAS DE CAMOTE AL AÑO*, no repetimos la siembra de camote en el mismo terreno en el mismo año, por asuntos de sanidad.
> Estas 52 Has. deberán estar ubicadas en las cercanias de la planta de selección.
> Otro factor a tomar en cuenta, es el comportamiento de esta variedad de camote durante los meses de verano.
> ...

 Hola Alper: 
A mí también me generó expectativas, e incluso me sorpendió saber que el camote podría tener demanda internacional. Como lo mencioné anteriormente, el camote sería utilizado para la elaboración de chips, ya que el cliente viene realizando lo mismo con papas peruanas; y ahora estaría interesado en elaborarlos a partir del camote de piel morada que me está solicitando. 
En este momento estoy estancado con el tema del precio, ya que ni ustedes ni el cliente me han dado un precio inicial -referencial- para saber si va a ser factible ponernos de acuerdo con un precio que convenga a todos los que participan en el negocio. En ese sentido, mi interés es que ustedes consigan un buen precio, y que el cliente obtenga un buen producto, pero sin ambos, no tengo ni pies ni cabeza para seguir adelante. De conseguirlos, es probable que podamos seguir trabajando con este cliente para cultivar productos "a pedido", pero necesito que vean el tema de costos de producción, de trasnporte, de clasificación, etc; para saber si el cliente estaría dispuesto a pagar un precio que sea rentable para ustedes y conveniente para el cliente. 
Además, aprovecho para comentarles que toda información técnica y de costos que intercambien a través de este tema, me servirá a mí para negociar mejor con el cliente, así que les digo que yo sólo estoy a la espera de su información para proseguir con el tema. 
Sobre el cliente, ya les dije que está muy agradecido con la información y que espera noticias nuevas apenas las tenga, pero necesito respuesta de ustedes sobre las dudas que surjan conmigo o con el cliente mismo; y en este momento la duda que tengo o la información que me falta es el precio de la TN de camote de piel morada puesto en Lima (FOB). 
Saludos; y estoy a sus órdenes para cualquier novedad 
Bruno

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Seria muy importante conocer las características ó estandares que debe cumplir el camote a exportar. Esto lo dará el comprador.
El tipo de embalaje.Los protocolos sanitarios para este producto, en el país de destino.
Toda esta información y alguna otra,nos ayudará a diseñar la planta de selección y empaque.
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno:
> Seria muy importante conocer las características ó estandares que debe cumplir el camote a exportar. Esto lo dará el comprador.
> El tipo de embalaje.Los protocolos sanitarios para este producto, en el país de destino.
> Toda esta información y alguna otra,nos ayudará a diseñar la planta de selección y empaque.
> Saludos.

 Hola Alper: 
OK; con la información que me vayas solicitando, yo te voy a ir respondiendo. Por el momento te puedo decir que el cliente requiere medidas entre 6cm y 8cm. y permite la utilización de los pesticidas permitidos por DIGESA. En la conversación que tuve por skype, me mencionó algo de "Blue Line" de DIGESA, pero la verdad no supe a qué se refería. 
Es una buena consulta la que me haces sobre el requerimiento de embalaje, así que voy a comunicarme con el cliente para que me dé esa información. 
Por otra parte, si la información que te he dado sobre calibres y permisos fitosanitarios en el mercado de destino es insuficiente, me avisas con las aclaraciones pertinentes para yo poder conseguir la información exacta para ustedes. 
Si alguien de ustedes viene o está por Lima, podríamos ir a conversar directamente con las personas que manejan la sucursal de esta empresa aquí en el Perú. 
Saludos: y espero respuestas para seguir avanzando. De mi parte, les respondo cuando tenga la información sobre el requerimiento de embalaje y cualquier otra información que sea útil para definir el precio de venta. 
Bruno

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Bueno, les comento que durante casi una semana no obtuve respuesta del cliente, por lo que no publiqué nada al respecto en esos días. Justo ayer y hoy día me dejó un par de mensaje a través de skype que sí había recibido mi correo y que iban a necesitar mucha información, y a su vez una muestra; que es precisamente para lo que escribo ahora. 
¿Alguien me puede conseguir una muestra de calidad de esta variedad de camote para mostrársela al cliente?  :Confused:  
Yo ya le he dicho que ustedes necesitan su requerimiento de empaque, y de ser posible, una dicha técnica con el requerimiento exacto, pero hasta ahora no logro que me pase esa información. De la misma manera, le he dicho que cualquier información que necesite, cuente con nosotros para proporcionársela. 
Eso es lo que tengo por el momento, y como les digo; he quedado en conseguirle una muestra al cliente para seguir con la negociación. Apenas me pase nueva información, se las estaré comunicando por este medio. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Envié al cliente una fotografía que encontré en Internet de camote Huambachero, y esta vez recibí una rápida respuesta con la información -o parte de ella- que me vienen solicitando para establecer el precio de venta. 
La información -traducida- que recibí es la siguiente:  *Variedad Requerida:* Camote Huambachero *Calibres:* 200 a 300 g *Empaque:* Cajas de 10-15 kg  *Cantidad:* 10 TN semanales via container marítimo *Terminal:* Puerto del Callao  
El producto tiene que estar limpio y bien clasificado (como se aprecia en la fotografía). 
Necesitamos confirmar la disponibilidad de muestras del producto, y a su vez, la capacidad para atender su pedido en caso las muestras sean aprobadas.  
Y por último, me preguntan si ustedes o yo tenemos certificación Global Gap. Como comprenderán, yo no cuento con dicha certificación. 
Espero sus comentarios. Saludos. 
Bruno 
PD: Les dejo el enlace donde encontré la foto e información de una empresa peruana que produce esta variedad, para exportar un destilado de camote a Japón. Tal vez les sirva de algo: http://www.llusita.com/2011/02/valor...disminuyo.html

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
¿Alguna novedad al respecto?... :Confused:  Hace un tiempo que no recibo respuestas sobre este tema, justo cuando comprometo al cliente a que me comunique si deja de estar interesado en el negocio. 
Les he conseguido datos más específicos sobre el requerimiento, y como les digo, el cliente me ha reafirmado su interés de seguir trabajando en este proyecto con nosotros, y en términos de largo plazo. La idea es no dejar enfriar el tema, por lo que les pido que me confirmen si siguen interesados en esta oportunidad de negocio -o si hay nuevos interesados- para no hacer esperar mucho al cliente con la información. 
En ese sentido, yo creo que si demostramos interés, seriedad y profesionalismo, de aquí podría salir un negocio interesante... Espero sus respuestas. 
Saludos

----------


## Ivancito

Hola queria saber si este tema esta vigente, ya que si no me equivoco tiene un inicio en el 2008 y si esta vigente cuales han sido los adelantos hasta la fecha, como precios, si existe posobilidad  de alguna ayuda financiera para la produccion?

----------


## kscastaneda

La fecha de inicio del tema esta a la izquierda : 24/01/2011 16:57
La fecha de ingreso de usuario bcilloniz  06-nov-2008 esta a la derecha. 
Saludos,

----------


## Ivancito

Hola queria saber si este tema esta vigente, si es asi entonces estaria interezado en el tema, no soy productor de camote pero estoy interezado en un producto que sea rentable, tambien pertenezco a una asociacion de productores en Piura y estoy seguro que los demas asociados les gustaria trabajar ocn este producto siempre y cuando sea rentable

----------


## Alper

Estimados Bruno y Carlos:
Lo que falta es poner en blanco y negro el proyecto completo.
Determinar la zona más adecuada para su producción.
Definir quien ó quienes podrian ser los articuladores de esta cadena.
En cuanto al comportamiento de esta variedad en los meses de verano, es muy importante las experiencias de siembra, para no tener problemas de abastecimiento.
Carlos, conversaremos mañana en Guadalupe.
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Exacto mucha vueltas al asunto, hay gente que me esta llamando pensando que ya estamos acopiando. 
Saludos,

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno: 
He seguido este tema que publicaste el foro y resulta interesante siempre y cuando encuentres a aquellos productores que tengan esas proactividad de satisfacer un mercado internacional. Más que solicitar el producto yo creo que ellos necesitan ser visitados por un ingeniero agrónomo quien los orienten si podrán cosechar ese tipo de producto de acuerdo a las tierras que poseen antes de pedirles muestras del producto. Con estas organizaciones que te consultan que quieren unirse al proyecto se ve que tienen el entusiasmo pero como te digo hay que trabajar tanto ing. agrónomo con ellos en conjunto para su mayor orientación. 
En cambio, veo que tú ya tienes el interesado que, por cierto, te ha pedido Certificado GAP asumo que debe ser Europeo o canadiense, entonces se debería buscar a aquellas organizaciónes que ya tienen las tierras aptas para este cultivo, que ya hayan pasado por estudios técnicos y todos los demás aspectos agrónomos ya que el cliente extranjero te solicita el producto para unos meses cuando el campo de su fruto y tenga ya sus certificaciones en regla. Es decir, organizaciones ya constituidas y organizadas para todo el proceso. 
Si mal no me equivoco, creo que mencionas que necesitan que la entrega sea en Lima, es decir, es precio EXW (puesto en local) pues si te mencionan precio FOB quiere decir que sea entregado en puerto con gastos de aduanas. Este punto no se entendió bien cuando mencionaste que necesitan que sea puesto en Lima y dices FOB, sugiero especificar este término para evitar confusiones posteriores. 
Volviendo al certificado GAP, para obtener este certificado es todo un proceso, donde se requieren los servicios de una certificadora quien realizaría los estudios en campo desde un inicio ya que ellos evaluarían todo el proceso productivo para otorgar finalmente la certificación donde avale que el producto cumple con todos los requerimientos de calidad y esto dura aproximadamente varios meses y su costo también es alto pero vale la pena si es que la organización está enfocada a exteriorizar su producto. 
Otro punto también que quiero recalcar es que muchos agricultores temen dar este paso al no tener la garantía de que si serán pagados finalmente o no. Aquí me parece que debes darles más seguridad como brindando información de la empresa, entiendo que no puedes decir de quién se trata, pero sí manifestar que si tienen membresía en su país, por ejemplo, si es alguna empresa canadiense te puedo dar el dato de la persona que está encargada de informar sobre estos temas de membresía. 
Por último, quisiera aportar un cuadro de precios internacionales de venta de camote, aquí no se especifica qué tipo de camote es sino en general pero puede servir de base para fijar su precio FOB. 
Bruno, si necesitas alguna información adicional con relación a temas de comercio exterior, tienes aquí a una servidora para ayudarte. 
Suerte! 
Marita 
p.d. Bruno, pasaré el archivo a tu correo personal para que, por favor, lo insertes ya que no puedo linkearlo.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Muchas gracias a todos por responder y gracias a Marita por su aporte en este tema. 
Sobre el tema en sí, decirles que estoy de acuerdo en que lo mejor sería ir pasando el proyecto a papel para poder mostrárselo al cliente y generar más confianza entre las partes, pero para eso necesito el apoyo de los ingenieros agrónomos que decidan participar. En principio, creo que lo mejor sería que Carlos y Alfredo se encarguen de liderar el equipo y de plantear el proyecto en papel. 
Desde mi punto de vista, les puedo recomendar la información que yo trataría de establecer en el proyecto: 
- Líderes o responsables del proyecto
- Agricultores involucrados (DNI, CV, etc)
- Terrenos de siembra (Ubicación, área, condiciones de suelo, agua y clima, etc)
- Variedad a sembrar
- Fechas de siembra y fechas de cosecha (Por cada campo y escalonadas según el requerimiento)
- Costos de Producción 
- Medidas, calibres o peso del producto
- Empaque
- Transporte de la carga
- Precio FOB o EXW (Falta definir)
- Formas de pago y facturación 
Con respecto a lo que menciona Marita, les comento a todos los interesados que no se trata simplemente de entrar al proyecto porque sí, ya que todos los involucrados tendrán que cumplir con los establecido en el contrato -que se firmaría en caso la negociación salga adelante-.  
Quiero dejar claro en este punto, que una de mis funciones como intermediario es garantizar que ambas partes cumplan su parte del contrato, por lo que yo abogaré por alguna de las dos, en caso se presente algún inconveniente. Les recuerdo por ello, que el tema de la seriedad y profesionalismo es fundamental para que todo se lleve a cabo con normalidad y sin problemas. Como sabrán, la idea es entregar un producto unifome y con la misma calidad, independientemente de quién o dónde se haya cultivado el producto.  
Con respecto al tema de la certificación Global Gap, yo no tengo problemas con ser honesto y decirle al cliente que por el momento no contamos con dicha certifiación -si es que así fuera-, y que más bien podríamos conseguirla para el próximo año; precisamente para que se certifique lo que se estaría produciendo para ellos. En ese sentido, confío mucho en este foro como herramienta para documentar y mostrar el proceso al cliente, a manera de certificacíón, mientras se consigue la Global Gap. Obviamente la información se podría manipular para engañar, pero en la medida en que seamos honestos y mostremos lo que en realidad venimos haciendo, supongo que el cliente sabrá valorar dicho esfuerzo y confiará más en nosostros. 
Con respecto al tema de la confianza entre productores y cliente, recuerden que se trabajaría bajo un contrato entre todas las partes involucradas. Desde este punto de vista, también les recuerdo que yo trabajo para conseguir clientes serios; pero como comprenderán, siempre existirán riesgos en negocios internacionales y la cosa es ver si asumimos o no esos riesgos.  
Por experiencia propia, siempre ocurre que el cliente me dice "¿qué garantías tengo yo de que me vas a entregar el producto que yo requiero", mientras que los productores me dicen "¿qué garantías tengo yo de que el cliente me va a pagar cuando le entregue el producto?"... y así es como se traban algunos negocios. Por eso, les recuerdo que la decisión final la tienen ustedes y el cliente, que serían quienes firmarían el contrato en caso de llegar a un acuerdo en todos los aspectos del negocio. Recuerden también que el cliente tiene una empresa y a una persona encargada aquí en Perú de ver todos los temas, por lo que podríamos reunirnos con dicha persona para ir afilando los detalles. Por otra parte, estoy casi seguro que de avanzar la negociación, el cliente vendría a Perú a conocernos y a definir los últimos detalles.  
Por último, decirles que el cliente llegó a mí a través del contacto que establecí con la gente de "Planet Organic", en Londres, que es una tienda especializada en productos orgánicos. Ellos le recomendaron ponerse con contacto conmigo, pues él es una de las personas que viene importando papas del Perú con muy buenos resultados; sólo que ahora están interesados en camote de piel morada y no tienen hasta el momento quiénes les provean el producto y en las cantidades que requieren. 
Les dejo adjunto el cuadro que buenamente nos pasó Marita  :Smile: , sobre los precios internacionales del camote. 
Espero sus comentarios para informar al cliente lo que hayamos avanzado. 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

> Estimados: 
> Muchas gracias a todos por responder y gracias a Marita por su aporte en este tema. 
> Sobre el tema en sí, decirles que estoy de acuerdo en que lo mejor sería ir pasando el proyecto a papel para poder mostrárselo al cliente y generar más confianza entre las partes, pero para eso necesito el apoyo de los ingenieros agrónomos que decidan participar. En principio, creo que lo mejor sería que Carlos y Alfredo se encarguen de liderar el equipo y de plantear el proyecto en papel. 
> Desde mi punto de vista, les puedo recomendar la información que yo trataría de establecer en el proyecto: 
> - Líderes o responsables del proyecto
> - Agricultores involucrados (DNI, CV, etc)
> - Terrenos de siembra (Ubicación, área, condiciones de suelo, agua y clima, etc)
> - Variedad a sembrar
> - Fechas de siembra y fechas de cosecha (Por cada campo y escalonadas según el requerimiento)
> ...

 Hola Bruno:  Espero que sea de ayuda  la información de precios que te pasé.  Te comento que es probable que el cliente te exija contar con GGAP porque es protocolo para que todo producto agrícola ingrese a un mercado europeo y también aceptado para el mercado americano. De no contar con ello te podrá exigir BPA (Certificado de Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas) o un HACCP pero estimo que debes tener algún tipo de certificado que garantice la calidad, manipuleo, higiene, esto es muy aparte al certificado que emite Digesa. Si logras convencer al interesado para presentarlo para el próximo año, en buena hora, nada se pierde con proponérselo pero tengo entendido que esta certificación es algo imprescindible para salidas de productos agrícolas al exterior.  Te sugiero que también vayan trabajando esta certificación paralelamente con el proyecto de viabilidad ya que los agricultores deben mentalizarse que esta certificación es como un diploma que te permite sacar sin impedimientos tus productos al exterior o que será solicitado por empresas acopiadoras peruanas quienes pagarán un precio justo por un producto que reúne todos los requisitos necesarios para ser exportado.  EStimo que dentro de tu proyecto preliminar plantees el tipo de asociatividad que formarán los agricultores y ver los temas tributarios también.  Bruno y a los ingenieros, si necesitan algún apoyo para preparar planes de negocio cuenten conmigo si gustan.  Saludos,  Marita

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Walter Mendoza

Me interesa el tema. Cuento con terreno agrícola - terreno franco arenoso - con instalaciones de riego presurizado para 10 Hectáreas en zona de Jayanca, Lambayeque, pozo tubular. los datos que me han alcanzado del Huambachero es de 25 - 30 ton/ha de producción (total, sin considerar descarte), ciclo de producción de 4 - 4.5 meses. El inicio sería dificultoso por haber actualmente poca disponibilidad de semilla en la zona. Pero por la seriedad del requerimiento se podría iniciar su búsqueda, 
De contar con algún precio referencial del producto en chacra o puesto en Lima, condiciones de presentación favor informar
Saludos 
Walter Mendoza
976498471

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno:  Espero que sea de ayuda la información de precios que te pasé.  Te comento que es probable que el cliente te exija contar con GGAP porque es protocolo para que todo producto agrícola ingrese a un mercado europeo y también aceptado para el mercado americano. De no contar con ello te podrá exigir BPA (Certificado de Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas) o un HACCP pero estimo que debes tener algún tipo de certificado que garantice la calidad, manipuleo, higiene, esto es muy aparte al certificado que emite Digesa. Si logras convencer al interesado para presentarlo para el próximo año, en buena hora, nada se pierde con proponérselo pero tengo entendido que esta certificación es algo imprescindible para salidas de productos agrícolas al exterior.  Te sugiero que también vayan trabajando esta certificación paralelamente con el proyecto de viabilidad ya que los agricultores deben mentalizarse que esta certificación es como un diploma que te permite sacar sin impedimientos tus productos al exterior o que será solicitado por empresas acopiadoras peruanas quienes pagarán un precio justo por un producto que reúne todos los requisitos necesarios para ser exportado.  EStimo que dentro de tu proyecto preliminar plantees el tipo de asociatividad que formarán los agricultores y ver los temas tributarios también.  Bruno y a los ingenieros, si necesitan algún apoyo para preparar planes de negocio cuenten conmigo si gustan.  Saludos,  Marita

 Con respecto a esto que buenamente menciona Marita, me tienen que decir cómo podríamos manejarlo, pero yo prefiero decir de una vez que no contamos con certificación Global Gap para ver qué me dice el cliente al respecto. 
Yo supongo que nadie cuenta con esta certificación para producir camote Huambachero, pero estoy en el evento de AgroFórum 2011, y me he contactado con una persona que sabe acerca de camote y que me dice que difícilmente los productores de camote tengan cerificación Global Gap. No estoy seguro de que sea un requisito indispensable para el cliente, pero eso lo averiguo de un día para otro; y las alternativas que podrían reemplazar a la certificación Global Gap por el momento -en caso se pueda reemplazar u obviar-. Por otra parte, les comento que me van a contactar con una persona experta que produce actualmente camote, para ver si nos puede ayudar con el tema o si estaría interesado en participar. 
Me han comentado que el camote se produce en 4 meses, y que en Lambayeque y Trujillo se puede producir todo el año con excelentes rendimientos, pero que el problema es que es un cultivo atacado por una serie de virus o enfermedades que pueden mermar dichos rendimientos. 
Considero que sería muy bueno que Marita nos ayude y sea parte del equipo, en caso las cosas caminen para adelante; para que nos ayude con todos estos temas legales y tributarios. 
Al respecto, pienso que en un principio las personas involucradas tendremos que trabajar gratis -como lo venimos haciendo- hasta que el negocio se concrete. Una vez concretado el negocio, me parece que de allí debería salir la remuneración o comisión para los productores primero, y para los que trabajamos en otras áreas del proyecto después. En todo caso, es como me lo imagino yo, pero ustedes pueden plantear sus alternativas. En todo caso, la idea es considerar en el precio final y en la factibilidad del negocio a todos los que participen. 
Yo voy a comunicarme con el cliente para decirle que difícilmente encontremos productores de camote con certificacíón Global Gap en el Perú, para ver qué dice e informarlos inmediatamente. Dependiendo de eso, vemos si seguimos o no con el proyecto.    

> Me interesa el tema. Cuento con terreno agrícola - terreno franco arenoso - con instalaciones de riego presurizado para 10 Hectáreas en zona de Jayanca, Lambayeque, pozo tubular. los datos que me han alcanzado del Huambachero es de 25 - 30 ton/ha de producción (total, sin considerar descarte), ciclo de producción de 4 - 4.5 meses. El inicio sería dificultoso por haber actualmente poca disponibilidad de semilla en la zona. Pero por la seriedad del requerimiento se podría iniciar su búsqueda, 
> De contar con algún precio referencial del producto en chacra o puesto en Lima, condiciones de presentación favor informar
> Saludos 
> Walter Mendoza
> 976498471

 Hola Walter: 
Gracias por el interés en participar del proyecto. Como comprenderás estamos en el verdadero inicio y necesitamos toda la información y ayuda que nos puedas brindar al respecto. Por lo que me han comentado, Lambayeque es una zona productora, por lo que seguramente se trate de un terreno óptimo para el cultivo. 
Al respecto, te pido que por favor coordines los aspectos técnicos de tu campo con Carlos y Alfredo (Alper), porque son ellos los que saben más al repecto -al menos más que yo-, para saber si te podemos considerar como un productor más. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo por el interés y la oferta, así que te mantendremos informado a través de este tema para ver si podemos trabajar juntos en este proyecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Ivancito

Hola realmente me intereza este tema, soy productor en el Valle San Lorenzo en Piura y pertenezco a una asociacion de 25 productores actualmente estoy cultivando maracuya y banano organico y tengo disponibles 10 hectareas de terreno aparente para cultivo de camote los cultivos que tengo actualmente estan certificados como organicos y el manejo en mis tierras es totalmente organico, tambien conozco directamente una Cia y personas que se dedican a la certificacion de tierras, ahora si es necesario podria involucrar a los demas asociados para este proceso, espero sea posible ser parte de este proyecto.

----------


## cmaurolagoitia

> Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
> Tengo un cliente extranjero muy interesado en adquirir camote de piel morada aquí en el Perú. Se trata de un cliente que viene importando papas desde aquí para la realización de chips, y ahora está en la búsqueda de esta variedad de camote. 
> De no haber productores de camote de piel morada en este momento, el cliente estaría dispuesto a firmar un contrato con los productores interesados para que le cultiven esta veriedad de camote "a pedido", si es que no hubiera ya alguien produciéndolo para ofrecerle. 
> Además, si alguien sabe más sobre esta veridad de camote, aparte de que tiene la piel morada, sería de mucha utilidad para mí. 
> Saludos 
> PD: Mil disculpas a los usuarios que respondieron a este tema anteriormente, porque se borró durante el preceso de migración de servidor.

 Tengo 18 has en Paijan a 30 min de Trujillo y estoy muy interesado en tu oferta, que cantidad mensual necesitaria tu contacto?.
Favor de darme algun telefono de contacto para conversar mas al detalle.
Agradecido de antemano y esperando pronta respuesta. 
Carlos

----------


## JOSE ALBERTO

Hola a todos, estado leyendo todos los comentarios de este tema que me interesa mucho y les tengo una propuesta. 
Soy Ing. Agronomo y actualmente trabajo como productor independiente en cultivos como algodón, maiz y camote en la zona del bajo chira - paita, en esta zona se cultiva bastante camote pero no de la variedad huambachero, entonces existe amplia experiencia entre los productores de la zona en este cultivo y con altos rendimientos, ya que se envia una importante cantidad a la ciudad de Lima y otras regiones del pais. conosco asociaciones de agricultores ya formalizadas a la espera de este tipo de proyectos con las que se prodria trabajar, solo se tendria que brindarles el asesoramiento tecnico para producir lo que cliente quiere y buscar la semilla, que si creo es un poco escaza, pero que no seria gran problema, sobre la certificación GAP si esta dificil la cosa pero si es de hacerlo se hace, es cuestion de tiempo. Mi propuesta es trabajar directamente con ellos ( la asociación) que sé que son responsables y serios, y entregarles el producto en la cuidad de lima para el proceso de seleeccion y envase. claro que yo me encargaria de cordinar con la asociacion sobre el proyecto. 
Espero les interese mi propuesta y si ubiere alguna observacion o modificación estamos para coordinar. mi idea es que este proyecto se puede realizar facilmente en esta zona. 
Saludos. 
Ing. Jose Coronado
cel. 969569818

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Tengo 18 has en Paijan a 30 min de Trujillo y estoy muy interesado en tu oferta, que cantidad mensual necesitaria tu contacto?.
> Favor de darme algun telefono de contacto para conversar mas al detalle.
> Agradecido de antemano y esperando pronta respuesta. 
> Carlos

 Hola Carlos: 
Gracias por tu ofrecimiento para ser parte de este proyecto. Te comento al respecto, que toda la información que manejamos hasta el momento está publicada en este tema, por lo que te recomiendo leerlo de principio a fin. 
Por otra parte, te comento que nos hemos quedado en el tema de las certificaciones pedidas por el cliente -como Global Gap- ya que aparentemente va a ser muy difícil encontar productores de camote cretificados en el Perú. Por eso, estoy esperando la respuesta del cliente para ver de qué manera podríamos manejar este tema, y empezar a definir el propyecto en sí, y tal vez lo más importante de la negociación: el precio.   

> Hola a todos, estado leyendo todos los comentarios de este tema que me interesa mucho y les tengo una propuesta. 
> Soy Ing. Agronomo y actualmente trabajo como productor independiente en cultivos como algodón, maiz y camote en la zona del bajo chira - paita, en esta zona se cultiva bastante camote pero no de la variedad huambachero, entonces existe amplia experiencia entre los productores de la zona en este cultivo y con altos rendimientos, ya que se envia una importante cantidad a la ciudad de Lima y otras regiones del pais. conosco asociaciones de agricultores ya formalizadas a la espera de este tipo de proyectos con las que se prodria trabajar, solo se tendria que brindarles el asesoramiento tecnico para producir lo que cliente quiere y buscar la semilla, que si creo es un poco escaza, pero que no seria gran problema, sobre la certificación GAP si esta dificil la cosa pero si es de hacerlo se hace, es cuestion de tiempo. Mi propuesta es trabajar directamente con ellos ( la asociación) que sé que son responsables y serios, y entregarles el producto en la cuidad de lima para el proceso de seleeccion y envase. claro que yo me encargaria de cordinar con la asociacion sobre el proyecto. 
> Espero les interese mi propuesta y si ubiere alguna observacion o modificación estamos para coordinar. mi idea es que este proyecto se puede realizar facilmente en esta zona. 
> Saludos. 
> Ing. Jose Coronado
> cel. 969569818

 Estimado José: 
Muchas gracias también por tu propuesta para que este proyecto salga adelante. Al repecto, te comento que me parecería interesante poder contar con gente experimentada en el cultivo de camote, por lo que supongo que será útil para el proyecto contar con tu participación, y probablemente de la asociación que nos comentas también. 
Al igual que a Carlos y a todos los demás interesados, les recuerdo que estamos en una etapa previa de ngociación para ver si estaríamos en capacidad de proveer el producto que el cliente requiere, en las cantidades y frecuencia que necesita, y con las especificiaciones o certificaciones que solicitan.  
Por eso, vengo pidiendo calma y colaboración a ustedes, pues la idea es que me den alternativas para solucionar los problemas que se presenten en la negociaciòn (como el certificado Global Gap). Apenas consigo respuesta sobre dicho tema, me comunico con ustedes a través de este tema para ver si podemos seguir avanzado, o si nos quedamos allí no más. 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimados foristas: 
La ubicación de la planta de selección y empaque, es fundamental.
Definir el tipo de planta que se requiere, *quién asumira los costos de instalar esta pequeña planta.*
Considero que la planta deberá estar ubicada lo más cerca posible del centro de producción, para bajar costos de flete, de sobrantes producto del descarte. 
Este llamado descarte, que en el fondo no lo es, puede seguir dos caminos: reprocesarlo para el mercado interno, con buena presentación ó destinarlo a la producción de harina para consumo humano ó animal. 
Bruno, el precio FOB puerto peruano, determinará cual es el precio al productor, y el verá si le es rentable o no sembrar esta variedad de camote.
Saludos.

----------


## CMORALES

Estimado amigo Cilloniz, agradecere, se me oriente mas sobre esta informacion que uD. pone a disposicion.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado amigo Cilloniz, agradecere, se me oriente mas sobre esta informacion que uD. pone a disposicion.

 Estimado CMORALES: 
Pues decirte que toda la información que manejo ya está publicada en este tema. Tal vez te haya faltado revisar las páginas anteriores a ésta, ya que el tema cuenta con varias páginas ya. Por favor, revisa el tema desde el principio para que estés al tanto de dónde nos hemos quedado. 
Finalmente, decirte que acabo de enviar un correo al cliente interesado para presionarlo un poco con la información que está pendiente sobre el tema de las certificaciones; por las que preguntó en su último correo dirigido a mí. 
Cualquier información que manejes al respecto, te pido que la compartas con nostros para ver si podemos hacer que este interesante proyecto de camote para exportación se concrete. 
Saludos

----------


## JOSE ALBERTO

Hola atodos, despues de varios dias me conecto de nuevo y veo qe no se avanzado mucho, este mes definitivamente se tiene que instalar el cultivo del camote, sino creo qe ya no se hara nada.
Yo ya e cordinado con una asociación y estan muy interesados, yo podria encargarme aca del cultivo y ustedes de la planta de selección y envase del producto, o mejor dicho les vendemos el producto a un sol el kg. Y el decarte nos lo devuelven, comprometiendonos a abastecer las 10 ton semanales, debiendo formalizar dicho compromiso entre ambas partes como tambien con el importador.
Por favor tengan en cuenta esta propuesta. 
Saludos  
ing. Jose coronado
cel 969569818

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola atodos, despues de varios dias me conecto de nuevo y veo qe no se avanzado mucho, este mes definitivamente se tiene que instalar el cultivo del camote, sino creo qe ya no se hara nada.
> Yo ya e cordinado con una asociación y estan muy interesados, yo podria encargarme aca del cultivo y ustedes de la planta de selección y envase del producto, o mejor dicho les vendemos el producto a un sol el kg. Y el decarte nos lo devuelven, comprometiendonos a abastecer las 10 ton semanales, debiendo formalizar dicho compromiso entre ambas partes como tambien con el importador.
> Por favor tengan en cuenta esta propuesta. 
> Saludos  
> ing. Jose coronado
> cel 969569818

 Estimado Ing. Jose: 
Efectivamente, no se ha avanzado mucho durante esta semana con este tema del camote, porque a veces es difícil conseguir respuestas inmediatas tanto del cliente como de ustedes los interesados. 
Precisamente, ayer envié un correo al cliente para ver si tenía alguna infromación sobre el tema de las certficaciones que requieren para este proyecto, pero no me han respondido todavía; aún cuando en el correo anterior a ese le pedí compromterse en decirme cuando no esté más interesado en este proyecto, a lo que respondió que seguía interesado en trabajar a largo plazo con nosotros; sin embargo nos hemos quedado en este punto muerto. 
Por otra parte, nuestra parte del proyecto tampoco está muy avanzada, salvo el interés de varias personas de participar, por lo que debemos ser pacientes y esperar a que el cliente me entregue toda la información que requerimos aquí para ver si nos aventuramos a hacer realidad este proyecto de camote. 
RESUMIENDO: Existe el interés de ambas partes del negocio para desarrollar el proyecto, pero de ninguno de los dos lados hay algo 100% concreto en cuanto a información requerida por la otra parte para tomar una decisión final. Estoy a la espera de la información sobre las certificaciones que el cliente requiere, para luego pasarles la pelota a ustedes; pues falta definir lo más importante: el precio de venta y el proyecto en sí. 
Los mantendré informados apenas reciba una respuesta del cliente.  :Confused:  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos: 
Luego de presionar un poco al cliente, finalmente obtuve respuesta de él con respecto al tema de la certificación Global Gap requerida; y me dice que sería necesario que un tercero cuente con esta certificación para comercializar el camote a través de esta empresa certificada. 
Con eso, podemos seguir avanzando en el proyecto, pero necesito que me respondan si es posible conseguir a alguien con certificación Global Gap, para que sea el encargado de comercializar formalmente el camote huambachero que se produzca para este cliente. 
Espero sus comentarios al respecto, para ver si podríamos seguir con el siguiente paso de este proyecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo a todos los interesados: 
Hay buenas noticas al respecto... Hace poco el cliente me contactó vía skype y me confirmó que siguen interesados en el proyecto y que creen poder resolver este problema de la certificación, dado que son concientes -según lo que pude averiguar- que NO hay productores de camote certificados con Global Gap en el Perú. 
Como comprenderán, ellos están especialmente interesados en el producto en sí, ya que actualmente importan papas del Perú y saben la calidad de tubércolos que se producen aquí, además del precio y otros factores también (como las proiedades nutriocionales del camote); por lo que insisto que se trata de una gran oportunidad para los productores interesados en cultivar un producto que se desarrolla bien en nuestro país -si es bien manejado-.  *EL 16 de MARZO VIENE EL CLIENTE A LIMA Y NOS VAMOS A REUNIR PARA CONOCERNOS Y VER LOS DETALLES QUE FALTARÍAN DEFINIR PARA SEGUIR ADELANTE CON ESTE PROYECTO.* 
Es la oportunidad para que nosotros le entreguemos nuestra propuesta premiliminar al cliente, así que ahora los voy a presionar a ustedes para demostrar que estamos interesados y con ganas de hacer las cosas bien aquí en el Perú, así que por favor les pido que me pasen toda la información necesaria para presentarme con algo concreto, para que lo analicemos juntos en el momento de la reunión. 
Si hay alguien que desee liderar la parte técnica de este proyecto, sería bueno que venga conmigo el día de la reunión, pero creo que es necesario ir definiendo quién se ocuparía de coordinar y liderar el manejo de los distintos campos de cultivo, ya que recuerden que NO PODEMOS ENTREGAR CUALQUIER CAMOTE AL CLIENTE. 
Espero sus respuestas. 
Saludos 
PD: Ahora el cliente también quiere saber si lo podría ayudar a conseguir papas nativas para hacer algunos envíos de prueba para principios de Junio. Voy a publicar un tema al respecto, por si les interesa o saben de alguien al que le pueda interesar l oportunidad.

----------


## Walter Mendoza

La noticia es muy alentadora. Concerniente a las papas nativas, conjuntamente con mi hermano tenemos instalado un cultivo en Cajamarca de 02 hectáreas, un 40% de ellas con pulpas de color morado, que estarían saliendo para finales de Junio.
Nos gustaría poder participar también en ésta iniciativa
Cordiales Saludos
Walter

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> La noticia es muy alentadora. Concerniente a las papas nativas, conjuntamente con mi hermano tenemos instalado un cultivo en Cajamarca de 02 hectáreas, un 40% de ellas con pulpas de color morado, que estarían saliendo para finales de Junio.
> Nos gustaría poder participar también en ésta iniciativa
> Cordiales Saludos
> Walter

 Estimado Walter: 
Efectivamente, la noticia es muy alentadora -al menos para los dos-, pero espero que sea lo suficientemente alentadora para que los interesados me pasen toda la información necesaria y las muestras del producto, para presentarle al cliente una propuesta preliminar de nuestra parte del negocio; ya que dependerá de esa reunión para que pasemos a la siguiente etapa de este proyecto. 
Con respecto al tema de las papas nativas, me alegra saber que te interesaría participar; así que te voy pasando las variedades que me están solicitando para que veas si puedes conseguirlas o producirlas en el futuro: Queqorami y Puca Shungo. Los detalles los voy a publicar pronto en un nuevo tema, así que te avisaré cuando los haya publicado. 
Saludos

----------


## farcared

Hola Mr. Cillóniz.
Antes que nada un saludo cordial, pues soy nuevo en este foro y me parece super interesante los temas que se tratan 
para el sector agropecuario es muy importante iniciativas así. Bueno para comentarte que me interesa el tema del camote
yo soy de la zona de Lambayeque y realmente aquí estamos preocupados por el tema del Arroz que no hay suficiente recurso hidrico
pues analizando y buscando alternativas creo que puedo optar por sembrar camote, pues ya cuento con expereciencia en este sembrío (camote amarillo)
y me interesa tu propuesta pues estoy apto a trabajar en equipo si así lo desean los demas compañeros del foro.
En estos días voy a contactarme con gente conocida que me provea de la semilla que necesito y podemos estar en contacto para realizar este proyecto. 
Espero estar informado de los acuerdos que se tomen. 
Saludos. 
Agrícola ServiAgro
Ing. E. Farro
Cel: 979809620
RPM: *186172
"Siempre al servicio del Agro Lambayecano"

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Mr. Cillóniz.
> Antes que nada un saludo cordial, pues soy nuevo en este foro y me parece super interesante los temas que se tratan 
> para el sector agropecuario es muy importante iniciativas así. Bueno para comentarte que me interesa el tema del camote
> yo soy de la zona de Lambayeque y realmente aquí estamos preocupados por el tema del Arroz que no hay suficiente recurso hidrico
> pues analizando y buscando alternativas creo que puedo optar por sembrar camote, pues ya cuento con expereciencia en este sembrío (camote amarillo)
> y me interesa tu propuesta pues estoy apto a trabajar en equipo si así lo desean los demas compañeros del foro.
> En estos días voy a contactarme con gente conocida que me provea de la semilla que necesito y podemos estar en contacto para realizar este proyecto. 
> Espero estar informado de los acuerdos que se tomen. 
> Saludos. 
> ...

 Estimado Ing. Farro: 
Ante todo, muchas gracias por responder e interesarte en el tema, ya que es precisamente ahora que debo empezar a plantear un proyecto con la ayuda de algún ingeniero agrónomo que tenga experiencia con el tema del camote, y me viene muy bien tu participación aquí. 
Te comento que el cliete está viniendo el 16 de marzo y le he venido diciendo que tengo varios interesados -según las respuestas de los distintos usuarios en este tema- en producir la variedad de camote que está solicitando; pero la información técnica que yo requiero de ustedes para presentar una propuesta de proyecto me ha dejado de llegar hace algún tiempo, por lo que he decidido hacer esto por mi cuenta para no quedar mal con el cliente; pero necestaría tu ayuda para sacar esto adelante, así que espero te siga interesando la oportunidad. 
Te comento que no sé casi nada de agricultura, y que sabía menos del cultivo de camote, pero por lo que pude averiguar para darle información al cliente, en Lambayeque se podría producir óptimamente este producto si es bien manejado.  
Por otro lado, te comento que no estaríamos completamente solos, ya que tengo el contacto de otro productor serio de camote que podría proveernos algunos datos importantes para tener en cuenta, y tengo también el contacto del especialista en camote del INIA que seguramente nos podría apoyar con algunos aspectos del proyecto, como por ejemplo, las semillas. 
Como ya no hay mucho tiempo para esperar sus propuestas, me gustaría pedirte un costo aproximado de producción de esta variedad de camote en tu zona, qué área estaría disponible para este proyecto y cuántos productores de tu zona estarían interesados en participar. 
Como comprenderás, después de tanto presionar al cliente para que me pase toda la informacón que ustedes los productores necesitan para sacar sus costos, me siento en la obligación de llegar con alguna propuesta o información inicial para que el cliente pueda ver que estamos trabajando en serio para atender su pedido. 
Yo mañana voy a comunicarme con el especialista del INIA para ver si me puede decir dónde conseguir las semillas, a qué precio se pueden conseguir, e información sobre el manejo de esta variedad de camote para pasártela también.  
Si tienes fotos de camote que hayas producido antes, y de los campos donde se cultivaría este camote, por favor pásamelas para mostrárselas al cliente ya que la imagenes ayudan mucho en las negociaciones. Por ejemplo, voy a mostrarle la variedad de camote que acaba de publicar un usuario aquí en el foro, para ver si le interesaría también. 
Y para terminar, te pido que si tu interés en este tema es real, que por favor me te comuniques conmigo lo antes posible con detalles que me puedan servir para empezar a armar este proyecto en papel. 
Saludos 
Bruno

----------


## CMORALES

bcilloniz
sigo muy de cerca lo del camote, y  me interesa, soy del valle del Bajo Piura y tengo 4 has libres, y si el proyecto se consolida quisiera formar parte de el, me hubiera gustado estar en lima en la reunion y tomar notas mas de cerca y hacer consultas, pero razones de trabajo es imposible. lo que si quisiera es por favor me envies las caracteristicas del camote huambachero, donde conseguir la semilla vegetativa. 
agradeciendo anticipadamente de tu respuesta quedo de Ud. estimado amigo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> bcilloniz
> sigo muy de cerca lo del camote, y me interesa, soy del valle del Bajo Piura y tengo 4 has libres, y si el proyecto se consolida quisiera formar parte de el, me hubiera gustado estar en lima en la reunion y tomar notas mas de cerca y hacer consultas, pero razones de trabajo es imposible. lo que si quisiera es por favor me envies las caracteristicas del camote huambachero, donde conseguir la semilla vegetativa. 
> agradeciendo anticipadamente de tu respuesta quedo de Ud. estimado amigo

 Perfecto CMORALES; te tomo la palabra y te voy agregando a lista de productores interesados en participar del proyecto. Por favor, anda pasándome tus datos personales a mi correo personal o mediante un mensaje privado, para ir armando el proyecto en papel y tener una guía sobre los avances que vayamos logrando. 
Sobre la variedad de camote, HUAMBACHERO, éste es una semilla mejorada del INIA y se llama INIA - 306 Huambachero, que es un camote de piel morada con pulpa de color naranja. En alguno de los mensajes de este tema, he publicado un enlace a una información que conseguí en Internet, y también he publicado una foto de referencia que hizo que el cliente me respondiera pidiéndome el mismo producto, así que les puede servir de referencia también. 
Yo estoy trabajando por mi lado, y estoy esperando respuesta del especialista en camote del INIA para que me oriente un poco al respecto de esta variedad de camote, y me diga también dónde se pueden conseguir las semillas y a qué precio. 
Te mantengo informado a través de este tema, pero por favor te pido que lo revises al menos una vez a la semana, para que estés al tanto de las novedades y para que me pases la información que pueda ser útil para todos los que finalmente se involucren en este proyecto. 
Yo necesito que ustedes los agricultores me digan por ejemplo, cuantas hectáreas se necesitarían para producir las 10 TN a la semana, durante todo el año; y qué rendimientos se obtienen por hectárea siendo pesimistas y considerando un descarte del 30% de la producción. 
Espero tus datos personales y toda la información agronómica que tengas sobre el camote... 
Saludos y gracias por tu interés. 
Bruno

----------


## Ivancito

Hola estoy siguiendo de cerca esta propuesta, en respuesta anterior menciono que tengo entre 8 a 10 ha disponibles para este proyecto en Valle San Lorenzo Piura, ademas en la zona hay varias empacadoras que trabajan con mango organico y solo tiene oferta de trabajo los meses de diciembre a febrero aunque no he consultado directamente pero estoy seguro que les gustaria trabajar con nosotros, si hay una posiblilidad de incluirme en el proyecto por favor contestar y dar instrucciones, Gracias anticipadas

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Que interesante la información de Ivancito, en cuanto a obtener la posibilidad de contar con una planta de selección y empaque.
Se está perfilando esta interesante iniciativa.
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola estoy siguiendo de cerca esta propuesta, en respuesta anterior menciono que tengo entre 8 a 10 ha disponibles para este proyecto en Valle San Lorenzo Piura, ademas en la zona hay varias empacadoras que trabajan con mango organico y solo tiene oferta de trabajo los meses de diciembre a febrero aunque no he consultado directamente pero estoy seguro que les gustaria trabajar con nosotros, si hay una posiblilidad de incluirme en el proyecto por favor contestar y dar instrucciones, Gracias anticipadas

 Estimado Ivancito: 
Entonces te considero como un posible productor más para este proyecto, y te agradezco mucho la información sobre las plantas de empaque en Piura, ya que son esos datos los que ayudan a que la cosa salga adelante. Lo voy a tener presente el día que me reúna con una persona que viene produciendo y exportando camote, pues es allí cuando voy a definir algunos aspectos técnicos que los compartiré con ustedes para que vayamos armando el proyecto juntos y coordinadamente. 
Al igual que CMORALES, te pido que por favor me vayas pasando tus datos personales por correo o mensaje privado, y que revises este tema al menos una vez a la semana para que estés al tanto y veas si puedes aportar alguna información útil.  
Muchas gracias por tu interés, y te anoto como el segundo productor en la lista de interesados... Saludos. 
Bruno    

> Estimado Bruno:
> Que interesante la información de Ivancito, en cuanto a obtener la posibilidad de contar con una planta de selección y empaque.
> Se está perfilando esta interesante iniciativa.
> Saludos.

 Hola Alfredo: 
Efectivamente, la información de Ivancito me ha sido útil y la voy a tener presente para armar esta propuesta preliminar del proyecto de camote Huambachero. Este viernes me estoy reuniendo con las personas indicadas, así que espero aclarar mis dudas para poder seguir armando este proyecto, que la reunión con el cliente es este 16 de marzo. 
Los mantendré informados sobre ambas reuniones y los avances que consiga, pero me gustaría que ustedes también vayan armando una propuesta para poder compararlas y articularlas, para que el proyecto sea más sólido aún. 
Saludos

----------


## JOSE ALBERTO

Hola sr bruno, me da mucho gusto todo lo que ya se ha avanzado, le comento que tengo un colega de trabajo de la zona que a realizado trabajos de investivagación en le cultivo de camote en la que ha evaluado 10 variedades de camote en dosis de fertilización, distanciamiento. De las 10 variedades la que obtuvo mayor rendimiento y mayor precocidad es la variedad inia 306 huambachero que actualmente cuenta con material para empezar la multiplicación de esta variedad si se consolidara el proyecto, ya que en nuestra zona de pueblo nuevo de colan - paita - piura es productor de camote con diferentes variedades por tal motivo es que los agricultores conocen bastante del manejo de estecultivo por lo que algunos agricultores han podido obtener rendimentos de 20 a 25 toneladas por ha. Estos agricultores estarian dispuestos a cambiar sus varidades por la variedad que solicita ya que podriamos aprovechar un mejor precio de este producto. Temenos información de costos de producción, manejo integrado de plagas del cultivo, fotografias de las variedades investigadas incluida la var huambachero, como tambien contamos con muestras de la variedad la que podriamos proveerle para el dia 16 del presente en su reunion y consolidar el proyecto aca en nuestra zona. Hemos intentado adjuntar la información y no se ha podido, por lo que solicito su correo electronico para enviarle toda la información y algun numero de contacto para comunicarnos con usted.
Espero su respuesta lo mas pronto posible.
Saludos

----------


## JOSE ALBERTO

REMIGIO.jpg  var. Inia 306 huambachero como nos damos cuenta en la fotografia esta variedad a tenido éxito en la zona de pueblo nuevo de colan – paita – piura ya que se han relizado diferentes investigaciones en el cultivo tanto en variedades distanciamiento de siembra y otros manejos de importancia al cultivo. de la 10 variedades comparadas la que obtuvo mejores resultados fue el huambachero

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola sr bruno, me da mucho gusto todo lo que ya se ha avanzado, le comento que tengo un colega de trabajo de la zona que a realizado trabajos de investivagación en le cultivo de camote en la que ha evaluado 10 variedades de camote en dosis de fertilización, distanciamiento. De las 10 variedades la que obtuvo mayor rendimiento y mayor precocidad es la variedad inia 306 huambachero que actualmente cuenta con material para empezar la multiplicación de esta variedad si se consolidara el proyecto, ya que en nuestra zona de pueblo nuevo de colan - paita - piura es productor de camote con diferentes variedades por tal motivo es que los agricultores conocen bastante del manejo de estecultivo por lo que algunos agricultores han podido obtener rendimentos de 20 a 25 toneladas por ha. Estos agricultores estarian dispuestos a cambiar sus varidades por la variedad que solicita ya que podriamos aprovechar un mejor precio de este producto. Temenos información de costos de producción, manejo integrado de plagas del cultivo, fotografias de las variedades investigadas incluida la var huambachero, como tambien contamos con muestras de la variedad la que podriamos proveerle para el dia 16 del presente en su reunion y consolidar el proyecto aca en nuestra zona. Hemos intentado adjuntar la información y no se ha podido, por lo que solicito su correo electronico para enviarle toda la información y algun numero de contacto para comunicarnos con usted.
> Espero su respuesta lo mas pronto posible.
> Saludos

  
Estimado JOSE ALBERTO: 
¡Bienvenido a este proyecto!... :Smile:  
Tu mensaje me ha perecido súper alentador y quiero contar contigo para que seas uno de mis socios productores para esta oportunidad de negocio. 
Te agradezco sinceramente la información que me has pasado, y espero que me puedas enviar a mi correo personal (bcilloniz@agroforum.pe) toda la información que tengas sobre costos de producción, manejo integrado de plagas del cultivo, rendimientos, fotografias de las variedades Huambachero, etc; para poder presentar dicha información al cliente el día 17 de este mes, junto a las muestras que me puedas enviar también. 
Si es posible para ti, necesito muestras de camote Huambachero, y ahora también me están solicitando camote Jonathan; aparte de zanahoria, remolacha, choclo y papas nativas, ya que tienen varios proyectos en mente con estos productos, sólo que antes debemos garantizar que se les podría abastecer TODO el año con ellos. 
Como veo que eres un productor que trabajas con diversos cultivos -porque ya leí tu mensaje sobre el tema de Tottus- tal vez me puedas ayudar con ese pequeño dato, sobre todo para el caso de la zanahoria y remolacha (no beterraga); es decir, si se podr{ian conseguir durante todo el año. 
Por favor, no te olvides de enviarme la información que no pudiste publicar aquí, para publicarla yo mismo y compartirla con los demás usuarios del foro; porque el proyecto empieza a tomar forma. 
Finalmente, decirte que necesito tu apoyo desde el punto de vista técnico, para que en su momento, determinemos un precio que les permita ganar mejores márgenes a los productores involucrados, por la inversión que se haya realizado para atender este pedido, y de paso, para que el cliente también se vaya contento con el precio que le ofrezcamos. 
Hoy me voy a reunir con un empresario que ya viene produciendo camote para procesarlo y exportarlo, así que yo también voy a conseguir mis datos por mi cuenta; pero como te decía, la información con la que cuentas sobre los estudios de camote me podría ser de enorme utilidad para este proyecto, así que espero poder contar con ella lo antes posible, al igual que las muestras que me ofreces. Por si acaso, la dirección para que me enviés dichas muestras es:  *Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.* 
Me despido de ti, pidiéndote que por favor te mantengas en contacto conmigo e interactúes activamente en este tema, porque en estas semanas voy a estar organizando toda la información que haya conseguido hasta el momento, y me gustaría consultar algunos detalles contigo. 
Estamos en contacto; y muchísimas gracias por tu apoyo -que al final va a ser mutuo-. 
Bruno  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Disculpen que no haya respondido antes, pero he estado un poco ocupado para redactar este mensaje. 
Como les conté en su momento, me reuní con 3 expertos en el tema de camote que vienen trabajando con este cultivo para proyectos de exportación e investigación, por lo que aprovecho en agradecerles la gentilza a:* Luis Paz, Raúl Zuloaga y Juan Pablo Molina* -quien muy amablemente me ha proporcionado muestras de la variedad Huambachero-. 
La reunión fue muy útil para aclarar algunas de mis dudas y me ha permitido obtener una visión más realista del proyecto, así que procedo a compartir dicha información con ustedes. 
Voy a empezar por comentar con ustedes algo muy importante que faltaba hasta el momento para discutir entre todos si el proyecto es viable para ustedes o no: *el precio*.  
Al repecto, la información que tengo es que el precio de camote huambachero actualmente puesto en chacra -cosechado y en sacos- es deS/.0.35; pero que dicho precio puede alcanzar los S/.0.80 en determinadas épocas del año. Considerando esta información, he decido partir de esa cifra *(S/.0.80)* para seguir adelante con la propuesta al cliente; por lo que les pregunto si consideran que se trata de un precio justo para ustedes, teniendo en cuenta que se mantendría durante todo el año.  
Si los productores interesados en participar como proveedores de este proyecto consideran que el precio es atractivo y rentable, les puedo adelantar que estoy pensando definir un precio preliminar al cliente entre S/.1.50 y S/. 1.70 x Kilo, que deberían cubrir el resto de costos -incluida mi comisión- para poder entregar el producto en planta. 
Por un tema de transparencia, sería bueno que entre todos los interesados me ayuden a definir los demás costos que estarían involucrados en un eventual "vamos con el proyecto". Cabe mencionar al respecto, que cuento con el dato que se tiene que pagar S/.50 x TN para cargar el producto en el camión. 
Aparte del precio, también conversamos de otros aspectos del proyecto, y me comentaron que lo ideal es que consiga productores de la costa central, pues es en dicha zona -Cañete, Chincha, Huacho, Huaral, hasta Barranca- donde mejores condiciones hay y donde mejores rendimientos se obtiene. Como hay interesados de otras zonas del Perú, sería cuestión de evaluar costos para ver si les parece un negocio atractivo con las cifras preliminares que les estoy entregando. 
Sobre el cultivo mismo, les puedo decir que toma aproximadamente 5 meses para cosecharse, y que para este proyecto se debería considerar un rendimiento de 25 TN x ha, del cual sólo el 50% de la producción reúne las condiciones para ser comercializado con este cliente. Luego queda un merma de "primera nacional" -que podría colocarla en Tottus- y el resto que se le conoce como "chancho", que tendríamos que ver qué hacer con él.  
Esta es la información que creo importante conozcan para que me sigan orientando al respecto, pues para este proyecto -de chips- sólo haría falta entregar el producto en planta en sus respectivos sacos. 
También está el proyecto de exportación de camote como materia prima, pero parece que este tema va a tener que esperar porque hace falta una inversión considerable -de aproximadamente US$100,000.00- para instalar una planta procesadora que permita "curar" y refrigerar el producto, y así evitar que salgan hongos durante el transporte o durante la estadía en los anaqueles de los mercados. Actualmente el INIA tiene una planta que podría realizar esta labor, pero no puede atener exclusivamente a este cliente durante todo el año; por lo que tengo que conversar más con él para ver las alternativas a ese proyecto. 
Bueno señores, esa es la información que puedo compartir con ustedes hasta el momento, pero mañana voy a subir las fotos de las muestras que he conseguido y voy a publicar también algunos archivos que buenamente me ha enviado JOSE ALBERTO para que puedan revisarlos. 
Espero sus comentarios y dudas para seguir avanzando con este tema... 
Saludos 
Bruno 
PD: Si se me está pasando algún detalle que deba tener en cuenta, por favor avísenme porque quiero manejar esto con bastante cuidado, para no perjudicarlos a ustedes ni al cliente.

----------


## jorge luis remigio tavara

· Hola bruno  creo que la cosa va en serio  bueno analizando  aproximadamente  los gastos que se harían si fuera mi caso yo gastaría en esto: · Como el camote va tener un calibre y hay que seleccionarlo le pongo que un jornal se seleccione 15 quintales por día eso nos costara S/. 1.00/Saco. · De la chacra al lugar del acopio es S/.1.00/saco. · El costo del saco o del costal S/1.00/SACO · Si se lavaría el camote estaría costando S/.1.00/SACO · EL precio el subir de la parcela y bajar al lugar de acopio estará costando  S/.0.5/SACO · Precio en acomodar el saco y amarrarlo le pondríamos S/.0.5/SACO · Tenemos el saco lavado y amarrado  hora queda subirlo y esquivarlo al tráiler a eso le pondríamos S/.0.5/SACO · Y POR ULTIMO NOS QUEDARÍA EL FLETE DE PUEBLO NUEVO  A SU DESTINO QUE NOS CUESTE  S/.5.00/SACO · EN TOTAL APROXIMADAMENTE ESTARÍAMOS GASTANDO  S/10.5/SACO YA QUE ESTE GASTO NO LO ASEMOS CUANDO COSECHAMOS  EL QUE LO HACEN SON LOS COMERCIANTE QUE LEGAN A COMPRAR EL PRODUCTO EN CHACRA · AUMENTANDO QUE SOLO SE PODRÍA COMERCIALIZAR EL  50% DE LA PRODUCCIÓN. · SUMÁNDOLE A ESTO COMO EL  CULTIVO  ES PARA EXHORTACIÓN POR LO QUE REQUIERE MUCHO MAS CUIDADO EN EL MANEJO Y ESO PODRÍA INCREMENTAR LOS COSTOS DE PRODUCCIÓN. · SI FIJARÍAMOS EL PRECIO CON EL INVERSIONISTA A S/0.8 /KG ENTONCES EL QUINTAL ESTARÍA COSTANDO S/.40.00 SIN RESTARLE  LA MERMA DE GASTOS QUE ARRIAMOS  POR LOS TRABAJOS QUE SE ARRÍAN SI FUERA PARA EXPORTACIONES ENTONCES  EL PRECIO DE  S/40.00 SOLES PODRÍA DECLINAR A 30 O  25 SOLES. · AHORA QUE PASARÍA SI EL CAMOTE  EN EL MERCADO NACIONAL LLEGARÍA A COSTAR  S/0.80 EL KG  ENTONCES CORRERÍAMOS EL RIESGO DE QUE LOS AGRICULTORES  PUEDAN VENDER EL PRODUCTO QUE FUE DESTINADO PARA EXPORTACIÓN  LO VENDAN A  LOS MERCADOS LOCALES YA QUE ESTOS TE LLEVAN EL CAMOTE SIN CALIBRE ÓSEA CASI EL 100% DE SU PRODUCCIÓN  Y SIN HACER LOS TRABAJOS Y GASTOS QUE TENDRÍAMOS QUE HACER. · EN CONCLUSIÓN BRUNO EL PRECIO DE S/ .(0.8 Y 1.00)/KG ME PARECE POCO ATRACTIVO   LO PODRÍAMOS UTILIZAR  COMO PRECIO REFUGIO  Y QUIZÁ MUY POCO. BUENO BRUNO PARA FIJAR EL PRECIO DEL PRODUCTO TENDRÍAMOS QUE ANALIZARLO MUY BIEN YA QUE ESO DEPENDE QUE EL PROYECTO SEA SOSTENIBLE  BUENO BRUNO ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA SE ALGO ES TE ANÁLISIS QUE HECHO ESPERO PONERNOS EN CONTACTO.   ATT  JORGE REMIGIO

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Remigio: 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y la información que compartes con nosotros. 
Como comprenderás, estoy precisamente tratando de establecer un precio preliminar para planteárselo al cliente el día de la reunión -pasado mañana-. 
La información sobre los costos que me has pasado me va ayudar para tenerla de referencia, pero quiero aclarar con respecto al precio de S/.0.80 x kilo que he planteado inicialmente, que éste sería constante durante todo el año; por lo que creo que ustedes los productores deberían tener eso en cuenta para que vean si deciden o no participar del proyecto, y según la rentablidad que eso signifique.  
En ese sentido, yo también me debo poner del lado del cliente, pues creo que no les haría gracia a ustedes que éste me presione para bajar el precio del producto, cuando en el mercado local esté por debajo de dicha cifra. Por eso, y según los precios referenciales que me facilitó Juan Pablo Molina, decidí partir del precio más alto que él me diera como referencia del producto puesto en chacra. 
Ahora; si efectivamente creen que es demasiado bajo S/.0.80 x Kilo, necesito que me den sus propuestas para analizarlas junto al cliente, porque yo no soy un experto en temas agronómicos, ni en costos de producción de camote; por lo que dependo de la información que manejemos entre todos para ponernos de acuerdo y establecer un precio que signifique rentabilidad para ustedes, buen precio y buen producto para el cliente, y una pequeña comisión para mí por mi trabajo como intermediario -que como sabrán, vengo realizando hace algún tiempo-. 
Por otra parte, sería importante que empecemos a analizar las distintas opciones disponibles para vender la merma de la producción de cada uno de los productores que participen. De esa manera, podríamos hacer que el proyecto sea rentable, sin necesidad de incrementar tanto el precio. En ese sentido, recuerden que yo tengo la opción de colocar parte de la merma en Supermercados Tottus, así que voy a conversarlo con ellos para ver qué me dicen al respecto. 
Finalmente, creo que los interesados me tendrían que empezar a pasar su propuestas de precio x kilo puesto en planta (Lima) para empezar a debatir al respecto, y ver la manera de elegir un precio justo para ustedes, pero que a la vez sea atractivo para el cliente.  
De mi parte, yo tengo que conversar con el cliente para también saber cuánto estaría él dispuesto a pagar por Kilo de camote Huambachero, según sus especificaciones; pero como les comento, inicialmente yo les tengo que entregar un propuesta a ellos pasado mañana para iniciar las negociaciones. 
Como siempre, espero que este proyecto se consolide; pero aprovecho para comentar que de salir adelante, tendremos que trabajar de forma muy coordinada para que no se crucen las cosechas y/o los productores involucrados; y para segurarnos de abastecer al cliente durante todo el año sin contratiempos. 
Les dejo adjunto fotos de las muestras que conseguí por mi parte, un cuadro de costos de camote y un estudio sobre dicho cultivo -que me proporcionó JOSE ALBERTO- para que los analicen y los comentemos entre todos. 
Esperos sus respuestas, que falta nada para reunirme con el cliente y ver detalles del proyecto. 
Saludos

----------


## William100

Estimado Sr Cilloniz, tenemos ya para cosecha camote morado instalados en 2 Has, favor de indicar ficha tecnica de producto y precio de compra, podemos sembrar luego de esta cosecha. Favor de escribirnos a wonegociosperu@yahoo.com nextel 146*7208 Gracias. William

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr Cilloniz, tenemos ya para cosecha camote morado instalados en 2 Has, favor de indicar ficha tecnica de producto y precio de compra, podemos sembrar luego de esta cosecha. Favor de escribirnos a wonegociosperu@yahoo.com nextel 146*7208 Gracias. William

 Estimado William y demás interesados: 
Hoy me reuní con el cliente acá en Lima y pude conversar con más detalle sobre lo que necesitan y están buscando, con respecto al camote Huambachero. 
En ese sentido, el tema ha dado un pequeño giro para mí, pues estarían más interesados en el camote como materia prima -para ser exportado a EE.UU e Inglaterra- que en el camote para hacer chips, pues las grandes cadenas de supermercados le están consultando sobre la posibilidad de que pueda conseguir las 10TN semanales -o más- de este producto. 
El tema es que, según lo que he podido investigar, para exportar camote es necesario hacer que pase un proceso de "curado", para luego poder ser enviado bor barco sin que se presenten hongos o bacterias en la piel, que arruinen la apariencia y sanidad del camote en puerto de destino y en los anaqueles de los mercados. 
Además; por lo que tengo entendido, en el Perú sólo existe una planta de empaque -en Huaral- que estaría en capacidad de realizar este proceso, pero no si se pueda brindarle este servicio a mi cliente en las cantidades y frecuencia que necesitaríamos. La planta es la de INIA - DONOSO, así que les pido su ayuda para aclarar estas dos dudas puntuales que tengo para ver si podemos concretar esta oportunidad de negocio.  *1) ¿En qué consiste exactamente el proceso de "curado" del camote para poder exportarlo?* *2) ¿Cuántas TN podría procesar la planta de INIA - DONOSO para este cliente?*  
Yo voy a hacer las averiguaciones por mi lado -pienso llamar al INIA también-, pero me gustaría que me ayuden con la información que puedan manejar al respecto.  
Les comento que el objetivo de este proyecto sería poder enviar el camote en el menor tiempo posible desde que el tubérculo se cosecha o se extrae de la tierra, ya que el concepto de "producto fresco" es importante para que el cliente pueda colocar el camote en el extranjero.  
Eso es lo que les puedo adelantar sobre el camote, pero aprovecho la oportunidad para contarles que la empresa "Viva La Papa" -el cliente- está analizando las opciones de: zanahoria, remolacha, arracacha y yuca para ver si se puede elaborar algún proyecto de chips con estos productos. Además, están actualmente interesados en comprar papas nativas Queqorami y Puca Shungo para extender su línea de productos (que están hechos con papa blanca peruana). 
Si me pueden ayudar o hay interesados en el tema, me avisan. 
Saludos 
Bruno 
PD: William, te paso una ficha técnica de Tottus para ver si podríamos colocar tu camote morado allí. Te la paso a tu correo personal.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Revivo este tema exactamente donde nos habíamos quedado... Hoy día me llamó la persona que está viendo el tema directamente aquí en Perú y me ha confirmado que hay un requerimiento formal de 5 TN semanales de camote morado. Me enorgullece al menos contarles que ahora que la investigación que hice fue correcta, pues existe la capacidad de proveer todo el año con esta variedad de camote; pero que sin embargo, éste requiere de un proceso de curado para poder ser exportado. 
Es por eso que ahora está retomando el tema conmigo para ver si le puedo averiguar en qué consiste exactamente dicho proceso de curado, para presentar la información a la cadena de supermercados que está solicitando el producto. 
El otro tema importante para poder sacar este proyecto adelante, es quién podría realizar el servicio de procesar o "curar" el camote para poder exportarlo, y en las cantidades que se indican. Hasta el día de hoy, sé que el INIA Donoso en Huaral hace dicho proceso, pero es más como algo experimental. 
Yo quedé en comunicarme con ellos para que me den más información al respecto, pero se me fue pasando el tiempo y me desanimé un poco, pues yo venía trabajando para proveer camote morado para la realización de "chips", y no para exportar como materia prima que es más complicado. 
Por eso, les comunico que dicho requerimiento sigue en pie, pero que falta aclarar el tema del proceso de "curado" del camote y quién podría realizar dicho servicio.  
El dato negativo que manejo de la reunión que tuve hace algún tiempo con expertos en camote es que no hay empresas que brinden ese servicio aquí y que para poder realizar dicho proceso, el interesado debía invertir US$100,00... suma que el interesado tampoco está en capacidad de gastar para sacar adelante el proyecto. 
Si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con esos datos, sería útil para ver si podemos concretar este proyecto de exportación de camote peruano entre los que participamos aquí. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les pido revisen el siguiente enlace para que me den sus opiniones, críticas o sugerencias por favor:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....=8456#post8456 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Buenas noticias para los productores de camote. El cliente me acaba de llamar para solicitarme muestras para enviarlas a Londres para que puedan determinar el requerimiento exacto que necesitarían, y para empezar a ver el tema fitosanitario con las autoridades respectivas. Hace poco recibimos un documento preliminar con el proceso de curado que se requiere para exportar camote, y eso ha revivido el tema con buenas posibilidades a mediano y largo plazo.  
Para los interesados o buenos samaritanos, me están solicitando unos 15 kilos de al menos 3 variedades de camote que se produzcan todo el año en Perú, y que hayan sido manejados mediante buenas prácticas agrícolas. Una de las variedades tiene que ser el camote huambachero -del cual que hemos venido intercambiando información en este tema- y otras dos variedades más (se me ocuerre el camote Jonhatan). Además, me están solicitando distintos calibres de cada variedad para definir un posible futuro requerimiento. 
También aproveché la oportunidad para comentarle de la posibilidad de organizar un seminario de exportación de camote y papa peruana, para que puedan exponer el requerimiento que tienen y algunas cuestiones particulares de los posibles mercados de destino a los productores que se presenten, ya que la idea es mostrarles que la demanda existe; y que lo que falta es todo el resto. 
Pronto les aviso sobre el evento, porque estoy casi decidido a organizarlo... 
Saludos

----------


## madre tierra sac

Estaria interesada en la siembra de camote aunque el que brindariamos seria CAMOTE ORGANICO ya que tenemos una parcela con certificacion organica en el valle de Chillon, por favor cualquier informacion dirigirla a contacto@madretierrasac.com o mtdcc@madretierrasac.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estaria interesada en la siembra de camote aunque el que brindariamos seria CAMOTE ORGANICO ya que tenemos una parcela con certificacion organica en el valle de Chillon, por favor cualquier informacion dirigirla a contacto@madretierrasac.com o mtdcc@madretierrasac.com

 Estimada madre tierra sac: 
De sembrar camote orgánico, estaría muy interesado en ayudarte a comercializarlo, ya que estoy casi seguro que el cliente que tengo te lo podría comprar si logramos ofrecerle un producto de calidad, certificado y a precio competitivo. 
Podríamos juntarnos con el cliente para ver la posibilidad de trabajar con un precio fijo, pero antes necesitams abrir el mercado de Inglaterra para el camote peruano... y en esas estamos. 
Precisamente, las muestras que necesito son para ello, así que vuelvo a pedirles si alguien me puede enviar muestras de camote con distintos calibres. En principio, me están solicitando muestras del camote huambachero (INIA 306),pero me están pidiendo si puedo conseguir el INIA 100 ó INIA 2000. 
De todas formas, me están pidiendo distintas variedades de camotes peruanos que se puedan producir durante todo el año para enviar como muestras a Inglaterra por avión. Están más interesados en variedades de piel morada, pero aprovechemos para enviar alguna variedad que consideremos especial en cuanto a sabor, textura, etc. 
Por último, me están preguntando la vida útil de las muestras que me puedan enviar, para saber si aguantarían el trayecto en avión hasta Inglaterra (sin el proceso de curado).  *¡ES URGENTE POR FAVOR! * Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Escribo para informarles que ya conseguimos al productor de camote huambachero para que nos provea las muestras para realizar el proceso de "curado" que les vengo comentando hace algún tiempo ya, y que es requisito indispensable para que el producto llegue en buen estado a los mercados de destino. 
Hace poco me reuní con el experto del INIA en camote, Juan Pablo Molina, y pude tomar unas fotos que quería compartir con ustedes para mostrarles los avances del proyecto. En este momento estamos a punto de enviar las muestras curadas al cliente en Inglaterra para que tomen la decisión sobre su requerimiento de camote peruano. Lamentablemente, los productores de este tema parecen haberse desanimado con el proyecto, pero yo sigo adelante pues mi intención es abrir mercados para el camote peruano. 
En mi siguiente respuesta les paso las fotos de la planta de curado... 
Saludos

----------


## madre tierra sac

Gracias Bruno nosotros seguimos interesados para producir camote pero organico...asi por favor agradeceremos cualquier informacion al respecto.
Maria Teresa Del Castillo C. www.madretierrasac.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias Bruno nosotros seguimos interesados para producir camote pero organico...asi por favor agradeceremos cualquier informacion al respecto.
> Maria Teresa Del Castillo C. www.madretierrasac.com

 Voy a plantear para incorporarlos a la cadena productiva, porque sí les interesa el camote orgánico. Sería bueno que me digas cuántas hectáreas tienes certifcadas para producir camote, dónde está ubicado tu campo y toda la información que me pueda servir para vender una futura cosecha de camote orgánico. 
Mantengámonos en contacto, porque ya estamos viendo los últimos detalles para ver si el proyecto de exportación de camote huambachero se concreta. Tenemos que reunirnos con el cliente para ver precios y demás cosas. 
No te olvides de ir pasándome toda la información para tratar de incorporarlos a esta cadena productiva. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Para contarles que el lunes pasado enviamos aproximadamente 100 kilos de muestras de camote huambachero "curado" hacia Inglaterra, donde actualmente están haciendo las evaluaciones del caso. Hasta el momento los resultados han sido buenos, y aparentemente estaremos iniciando envíos dentro de muy poco. 
Espero poder conseguir algunas fotos del proceso de curado para mostrárselas, y espero que podamos cerrar un negocio con este cliente para lograr que se exporte camote peruano al exigente mercado inglés.  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Después de un largo recorrido con este tema, por fin el cliente tiene un requerimiento específico de camote para los que estén interesados en hacer sus ofertas de precio, teniendo en cuenta las siguientes epecificaciones:  *Variedad:* Camote "Huambachero" *Peso:* entre 120 gr a 250 gr pero con flexibilidad a recibir 350gr.  
Los camotes tienen que ser lavados, desinfectados y cortados en las puntas para el proceso de curación. Estos productos deben ser entregados en Huaral (INIA DONOSO). La cantidad que requieren es de 16 TN mensuales, y es importante que el abastecimiento sea todo el año (de no ser posible, indicar fechas de abastecimiento y volumenes disponibles). 
Espero los precios de quienes estén interesados con esta oportunidad... 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Ningún ineteresado en abastecer de camote huambachero por aquí?... Me están solicitando precios para definir los proveedores que participarán de este proyecto de exportación de camote. 
Apúntense cuanto antes, porque voy a hacer la convocatoria a todos los usuarios de AgroFórum ésta o la próxima semana. 
Saludos

----------


## joseluiscanales

Buenas q al estoy interesado pero como seria los precios, el producto que desean, para poder invertir lo mio no es mucho el tema de camotes pero si es  una buena oportunidad desearia aprovecharla espero tu respuesta
saludos.
JL

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas q al estoy interesado pero como seria los precios, el producto que desean, para poder invertir lo mio no es mucho el tema de camotes pero si es  una buena oportunidad desearia aprovecharla espero tu respuesta
> saludos.
> JL

 Hola Jose Luis: 
Precisamente, lo que estamos haciendo es recoger las diustintas propuestas de los productores interesados para armar la cartera de proveedores que aseguren el volumen requerido durante todo el año. 
Si puedes, anda pasándome un precio referencial, teniendo en cuenta los requerimientos que están solicitando y el flete al INIA-Donoso en Huaral. 
Con esa información evaluaremos las distintas posibilidades, y luego nos comunicaremos con las personas queno hayan alcanzado alguna propuesta para ver si cerramos algún trato. 
Los productores que estén intersados en sembrar específicamente para este proyecto, también están invitados a presentar sus propuestas, porque como les dije desde un principio en este tema, uno de los objetivos a cumplir es asegurar que el producto esté disponible todo el año. 
por lo que tengo entendido. es una muy buena oportunidad para los productores de cañete. Y las semillas se consiguen a través de Juan Pablo Molina del INIA - Donoso, por lo que tal vez le interese a alguien esta oportunidad. 
Me avisan para ir agregándolos a la lista de posibles proveedores de camote huambachero, que las condiciones finales del trato las definiríamos sentados frente a fernte. 
Saludos

----------


## alicho

hola soy de cañete tengo terreno para sembrar acomo me cuesta la semilla de cuantos meses se cosecha y el precio por kilo me interesa

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola soy de cañete tengo terreno para sembrar acomo me cuesta la semilla de cuantos meses se cosecha y el precio por kilo me interesa

 Estimado: 
El precio por kilo es lo que debemos negociar, teniendo en cuenta lo que nos pide el cliente. Por eso, es cuestión de sentarnos a conversar para ver si existe la posibilidad de que seas parte de la cadena productiva. Allí conversaremos sobre las semillas y todo lo que sea necesario para definir un precio fijo. 
Para aquellos que me han respondido también, me comunicaré con ustedes por correo o por teléfono la semana entrante para empezar las conversaciones. 
Saludos

----------


## aryan

hola tengo cosecha de camotes en lambayeque quisera saber a como compraras el kilo,hacerme llegar esta info..gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola tengo cosecha de camotes en lambayeque quisera saber a como compraras el kilo,hacerme llegar esta info..gracias

 Qué variedades de camote tienes y qué volúmenes puedes ofrecer, para ver si te ayudo a colocar parte de tu producción en Tottus, porque para el tema de exportación están requiriendo específicamente camote huambachero y todavía están armando toda la logística para empezar con los envíos. 
Saludos

----------


## alicho

la verdad e leido todo los comentarios del camote de piel morada mira para empesar todas las variedades de camote de cascara moradas demoran de 5a 6 mese para cosecharlo la produccion aca en cañete en epoca de invierno esbaja de 10 tn a 20tnx hectarea en epoca de sol es mayor la produccion hasta 30tn xhectarea el precio en chacra es variable en el momen to esta 0.95xkkilo en chacra cualquier camote morado y el amarillo 1.20xkilo en chacra el precio se rige segun precio mercado mayorista la victoria lima.soy de cañete agricultor anteriormente puse un comentario tengo amigsos que tienen camote morada pero ud habla de una variedad humbachana tiene queser especificamente esa variedad.por que aca la cosecha es todo el tiempo de camote de piel morada y de amarillo.de que tamaño quieren,precio,aqui hay fletero de 10tn. para lima

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> la verdad e leido todo los comentarios del camote de piel morada mira para empesar todas las variedades de camote de cascara moradas demoran de 5a 6 mese para cosecharlo la produccion aca en cañete en epoca de invierno esbaja de 10 tn a 20tnx hectarea en epoca de sol es mayor la produccion hasta 30tn xhectarea el precio en chacra es variable en el momen to esta 0.95xkkilo en chacra cualquier camote morado y el amarillo 1.20xkilo en chacra el precio se rige segun precio mercado mayorista la victoria lima.soy de cañete agricultor anteriormente puse un comentario tengo amigsos que tienen camote morada pero ud habla de una variedad humbachana tiene queser especificamente esa variedad.por que aca la cosecha es todo el tiempo de camote de piel morada y de amarillo.de que tamaño quieren,precio,aqui hay fletero de 10tn. para lima

 Estimado Alicho: 
El requerimiento en Inglaterra es especíicamente de camote huambachero, que es una varieda producida por el INIA, y de allí se podrían obtener las semillas para este proyecto. 
Las especificaciones están en alguna mensaje anterior, y se debe seleccionar por peso, lavarlos, desinfectralos y cortarle los pedúnculos para que pueda ir al proceso de curado en el INIA Donoso en Huaral, para finalmente irse por avión a Inglaterra. 
Si te interesa, podemos conversar con la empresa que está armando toda la logística de este proyecto para ver si te podrían agregar en la cadena de producción.  
Saludos

----------


## mrojasf16

Estimado Sr. cilloniz, 
su proyecto abarca solo el norte del país, yo soy del valle de huaura y tengo disponible para sembrar en abril 10 ha de camote, quisiera saber sobre su proyecto 
gracias,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. cilloniz, 
> su proyecto abarca solo el norte del país, yo soy del valle de huaura y tengo disponible para sembrar en abril 10 ha de camote, quisiera saber sobre su proyecto 
> gracias,

 Mientras más cerca de Huaral estés, mayores probabilidades tienes de ser competitivo, ya que allí es donde se realiza el proceso de curado del camote. Tendríamos que sentarnos con los de la empresa exportadora para negociar un precio fijo y las condiciones generales del trato. 
Saludos

----------


## casilla666

ola bruno .
quisiera saber  que paso con ese proyecto de cadena para el camote despues de tanto tiempo gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> ola bruno .
> quisiera saber que paso con ese proyecto de cadena para el camote despues de tanto tiempo gracias

 
Estimado casilla666; lo que te puedo contar es que dejé todo casi listo para que esta empresa empiece a exportar el camote, pero al final iban a trabajar con un solo productor de Cañete que les iba a abastecer de esta variedad de camote. Hace tiempo que no converso con la empresa, así que voy a llamar a mi contacto para que informe si finalmente se llegaron a exportar las 5 TN que creo que necesitaban semanalmente.  
Y aprovecho la oportunidad para pasarles el único documento que tengo sobre el proceso de curado de camote con fines de exportación, que buenamente me pasó el amigo Rodolfo Mamani a través de nuestra página de Facebook:  http://www.innovacion-integral-2011.blogspot.com/ 
Saludos y espero tener novedades en la semana.

----------


## norberto

me gustaria entrar en el proyecto

----------


## RBM

Estimados,  
Antes que nada saludarlos y a la vez presentarnos somos RBM TRANSOCEANIC  SAC con RUC 20514640956 domicilio fizcal en Urb. Benjamin Doig Lossio  Psj. Tiziano 141-143 representado legalmente por EDGAR GASTELO BAZALAR  con DNI 25704616 , somos un Operador Logistico IMPO-EXPO pero en esta  oportunidad estamos representando a un importador Norteamericano que  esta interesado en comprar su produccion de Camote MOrado. 
Lo que necesitamos son fotos del producto(si hay varios tipos enviarlos  todos) envase,tipo de empaque, ficha tecnica  y lo mas importante el  producto lo necesitamos en estado no maduro(punto cero) 
Esperando tener el gusto entablar relaciones comerciales.  
Saludos, 
Edgar Gastelo Bazalar
RBM TRANSOCEANIC SAC / TOP MARINE SAC
Gerente de Adm & Operaciones
Tlf.           647-6015
               997204421
               98119*4795 mail.egastelo@rbmtransoceanic.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados,  
> Antes que nada saludarlos y a la vez presentarnos somos RBM TRANSOCEANIC  SAC con RUC 20514640956 domicilio fizcal en Urb. Benjamin Doig Lossio  Psj. Tiziano 141-143 representado legalmente por EDGAR GASTELO BAZALAR  con DNI 25704616 , somos un Operador Logistico IMPO-EXPO pero en esta  oportunidad estamos representando a un importador Norteamericano que  esta interesado en comprar su produccion de Camote MOrado. 
> Lo que necesitamos son fotos del producto(si hay varios tipos enviarlos  todos) envase,tipo de empaque, ficha tecnica  y lo mas importante el  producto lo necesitamos en estado no maduro(punto cero) 
> Esperando tener el gusto entablar relaciones comerciales.  
> Saludos, 
> Edgar Gastelo Bazalar
> RBM TRANSOCEANIC SAC / TOP MARINE SAC
> Gerente de Adm & Operaciones
> Tlf.           647-6015
> ...

 Estimado Edgar: 
Justo estoy debiendo una actualización de información sobre este proyecto, así que voy a hacer la consulta para ver si tienen oferta exportable disponible. 
Sin embargo, te cuento que con todas las personas que siguen este tema, más lo que aprendí participando en este proyecto, creo que te podríamos armar algunas propuestas de camote peruano de exportación; pero me parece que sería un trabajo a mediano plazo ya que necesitamos definir varios aspectos para sacar adelante un proyecto como éste que apunta al mercado de los EE.UU. 
Nos cuentas qué te parece la idea... Y si hay oferta exportable de camote morado disponible, te aviso enseguida. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## RBM

Estimado Bruno 
La idea es muy buena y me interesa pero como tu sabes el tiempo es el peor enemigo, tengo esta oportunidad de exportar ek camote morado y no solo este producto si no tambien YUCA,. LIMON , PAPAYA, GUANABANA, PLATANO BELLACO, MANGO.espero me puedas dar ta informacion sobre disponibilidada para exportar el camote morado. 
Un abrazo

----------


## cesarchecha

estimado Bruno, soy nuevo en este blog y tambien nuevo en la siembra de camote, anteriormente si lo sembre pero tu sabes que en epocas anteriores no se vendia muy bien el camote, tengo disponible 8 hectareas de cultivo arenozo en la zona del norte chico especificamente en paramonga cerca de pativilca donde el clima es bueno para el camote y estoy interesado en la siembra de este producto pero me informe y me recomendaron la milagroza que segun lo proyectado ahora esta en 1,20 soles en chacra yo sembrare a finales de noviembre para aprovechar el calor y para esa epoca segun proyecciones del ministerio varia en ese precio, el terreno bota de 25 a 30 tn/hc, a esto voy, que me recomiendas tu? exportar o vender aqui mi camote y si para exportar que tipo y que controles necesito para este fin?, te felicito por tu blog que es muy bieno y entendible para todos porfavor agradeceria tu respuesta, saludos de cesar

----------


## mrojasf16

ESTIMADO BRUNO,
TENGO 5 HAS DE CAMOTE MILAGROZA EN EL VALLE DE HUAURA PROXIMO A SALIR EN AGOSTO Y 5 HA PARA SEMBRAR EN ESE MISMO MES, ME PUEDES DECIR COMO HAGO PARA CONECTARME CON UN COMPRADOR SERIO Y COMPETENTE EN EL PRECIO.  
ASI MISMO, TENGO 1 HA DE AJI ESCABECHE PARA VENTA. 
CUALQUIER COORDINACION A  A MI RPM #9429962441
GRACIAS, SALUDOS,

----------


## casilla666

mrojas dejame tu numero de celular o nextel y se lo dare a un mayorista que me compra cuando tengo camote,yo siembro por santa maria ,en que parte de huaura esta tu campo

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> mrojas dejame tu numero de celular o nextel y se lo dare a un mayorista que me compra cuando tengo camote,yo siembro por santa maria ,en que parte de huaura esta tu campo

 Muchas gracias por tu voluntad de colaborar con el proceso de comercialización de otros productores mi estimado casilla666  :Clap2: .  
Por otra parte, creo que podríamos intercambiar información para ver la manera de exportar a camote y papa peruana a los mercados internacionales. Ayer me reuní con un cliente que exporta papa amarilla y olluco fresco a España, así que creo que es cuestión de trabajar e investigar este tema ver si sería factible hacer buenos negocios con camote de exportación. 
Yo ya manejo algo de información por el trabajo que realicé con este cliente, así que si gustan podemos intercambiar algo de información para ver si llegamos a buenas conclusiones. 
Gracias por la colaboración y saludos.

----------


## cesarchecha

estimado bruno, aqui escribiendole nuevamente, anteriormente no tube repuesta suya, le adelanto que ya sembre mi camote en la variedad de milagroza 4 hectareas y espero cosechar de aqui 5 meses aprox, te agradeceria una respuesta para poder vender mi camote algun mayorista, mi  tereno esta por pativilca y paramonga, muy buena tu colaboracion en este foro, es muy informativa y variada

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> estimado bruno, aqui escribiendole nuevamente, anteriormente no tube repuesta suya, le adelanto que ya sembre mi camote en la variedad de milagroza 4 hectareas y espero cosechar de aqui 5 meses aprox, te agradeceria una respuesta para poder vender mi camote algun mayorista, mi  tereno esta por pativilca y paramonga, muy buena tu colaboracion en este foro, es muy informativa y variada

 Estimado César: 
Sí llegué a conversar con la persona con la que veía este tema de camote de exportación, pero resulta que esa persona ya no trabaja más allí; y por eso no pude conseguir más información al respecto. 
Sobre el tema de la comercialización del camote que vas a sembrar, lo que te recomiendo es que le hagas un "seguimiento" a tu cultivo; es decir, que nos muestres a todos el manejo que le das a tu campo desde el inicio hasta el final de la etapa de desarrollo del camote que has sembrado, cosa que los usuarios de AgroFórum podemos ver (mediante fotos) y leer (mediante texto), el manejo que le das a tu cultivo de camote y el resultado final de éste. 
Son pocos los que le dedican tiempo a registrar toda la trazabilidad de sus cultivos, pero yo estoy convencido que es una de las mejores maneras de comercializar los productos que siembren, porque trasladas al comprador a tu campo sin necesidad de gastar tiempo y dinero. En otras palabras, necesitas que muchas personas sepan que estás cultivando camote y que sepan cuándo vas a cosechar, para que cuando llegue es día, las propuestas caigan por si solas.  Esto toma algo de tiempo, pero es muy útil para que distintas personas se enteren de que vas a cosechar tal variedad de camote en una fecha "x"; porque desde un punto de vista publicitario, *nadie compra lo que no conoce o sabe que existe*... De allí la importancia en difundir lo que cada uno cultivo y comercializa. 
Si tengo alguna posibilidad de colocar tu producción de camote en algún lado, te aviso al toque; pero como te digo, me gustaría tener un registro de la trazabilidad mediante un seguimiento (con textos y fotos) del manejo y resultado final de tu cultivo. 
¡Suerte y saludos!

----------


## cesarchecha

bruno: grandiosa idea, estare mandando fotos y videos si este se puede a traves del foro, tambien en la pagina principal vi una encuesta sobre seminario "produccion y exportacion de papa y camote" ten por seguro que tienes mi apoyo 100% bruno y avanzar y ver como podemos hacer realidad este seminario si es que ya se dio o aun lo tienes programado, mil gracias por el aporte, tambien entiendo que el exportador que tu manejas quiere un tipo de camote especifico huanbachero que en mi terreno seria ideal por que es arenoso, el unico inconveniente seria donde consigo las hojas (semillas)

----------


## farcared

Mi estimado para la primera semana de setiembre aprox. tengo 2 has para cosecha, es posible poder ofrecerte o no, luego conversaríamos sobre los términos de abastecimiento si fuera posible, pues tengo 10 has disponibles para su producción en Lambayeque. Saludos

----------


## olga_luna

hola buenos dias, quisiera saber si aun estan interesados en sembrar camote,  soy de pueblo nuevo- Chepen, aunque vivo alli, no sembramos camote,pero en sullana hay muchos campos que se siembran camote.  ya que hay campos apropiados paraa la siembra de camote y en esa zona hay muchas personas que siembran y es de muy buena calidad. por favor quisiera saber si aun estan interesados en adquirir  dicho producto,

----------


## hcanova

Hola aun continúan con este proyecto, ya que estuve siguiendo los comentarios de las personas interesadas pero ya no responden del año 2012.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ya que estuve siguiendo los comentarios de las personas  interesadas pero ya no responden del año 2012

 Hola hcanova, este proyecto no se llegó concretar, pues los precios no daban para todo el proceso y selección que requería el producto para llegar a Inglaterra en óptimas condiciones. Sin embargo, te informo que tengo un cliente interesado en camote de pulpa morada (no piel morada), también para exportación. Si tienes o consigues podríamos retomar el tema para ver si se puede concretar con este otro cliente que me estaba solicitando el producto para exportarlo. 
Saludos

----------


## hcanova

Hola bruno  me parece interesante esta propuesta que tienes para la exportación de camote quisiera saber la variedad de lo mencionado ya que me hablantes de un camote de la pulpa morada mira yo tengo semilla de 2 variedades que aquí en mi zona le dicen la milagrosa, y mejorada si tuvieras más información de las variedades haber si me haces llegar

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Te puedo ir adelantando una foto del camote de pulpa morada que te comento, y veré si me pueden dar más información de las variedades, pero lo más importante es que sea de pulpa morada como la foto. Saludos.  camote pulpa morada.jpg

----------


## hcanova

Ok bruno gracias, pero si te puedo decir que hay interés de mi parte tenemos 5 ha para poder sembrar en escala y  
Haber si le hago llegar a compañeros agricultores  sobre esta interesante propuesta .....
Tengo algunas preguntas que hacerte como es con el tema de trasabilidad, y el tema de rentabilidad para hacerle llegar a mi socio e amistades..... Gracias

----------


## farcared

Tengo camote piel naranja, para la venta pronta cosecha (7 días aproximadamente). zona Lambayeque.

----------


## Walter Mendoza

Bruno, cordiales saludos
Adjunto fotos de camotes de pulpa morada - de 04 genotipos - 3 de ellos pueden tener uso para consumo directo. Por contenido de antocianinas uno de ellos contiene 1.5 gr antocianinas/kg de pulpa fresca.
Si es de interés, solícito a atender 
Walter Mendoza
#964665856, saga_srl@yahoo.esDSCN5823.jpgDSCN5828.jpgDSCN5824.jpgDSCN5827.jpgDSCN5826.jpg

----------


## fabricho25

Estimados Buen día  
Escribo desde Ecuador, me gustaria saber si esta en pie a la fecha este tema. 
Saludos  morillofabricio@gmail.com

----------

